# "AW Promotions is no more"



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

From his Twitter:









Did you like him?


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*AW released?*

It seems Abraham Washington has been released by WWE. 

https://twitter.com/AWPromotions/status/234054043801112576

His tweet reads: "AWPromotions is no more ladies and gentlemen. Thank you for your support and hate, it's been a great run. Now I get to do me which isn't PG!"

thoughts on this news?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

AW just tweeted some interesting stuff and I guess he's been released;

A W ‏@AWPromotions
AWPromotions is no more ladies and gentlemen. Thank you for your support and hate, it's been a great run. Now I get to do me which isn't PG!

A W ‏@AWPromotions
I've offended the wrong people that taught me how to have ATTITUDE It was the #WWE that made me bold and now it has turned it's back on me

A W ‏@AWPromotions
Let this be a lesson to up and coming talent in the WWE don't try and be great like the Rock or Stone Cold. WWE isn't the same...

A W ‏@AWPromotions
Just be normal shut up and be a yes man so you can collect your check and feel like your special. #SELLOUTS!!

A W ‏@AWPromotions
I remember a time when the WWE didn't care about breaking the mold but now everyone is so afraid of their own shadow. #RemeberTheFans

A W ‏@AWPromotions
Thanks to the fans who showed me support over the whole Kobe thing and to those I upset I apologize again. Remember It's entertainment folks

A W ‏@AWPromotions
I really do hope Linda wins that election because If not then all of this BS has been for nothing. #GoLinda!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW. He apologized, and they still fired him?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: AW Released?*

NVM.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As soon as I heard the Kobe remark, I had a feeling that was going to happen.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

He got released? well he should try TNA with his style of do mic he could fit there.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Wtf... Bad mistake.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Goddamnit.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

So, so, so ridiculous.

Double standards ahoy.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AW released?*

I wonder what happened?

I loved that black tall guy in the group that said "ururururu" and did that jungle like hand motion. Love that shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

PTP are going to be boring as fuck to watch now.


----------



## 17495585 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: AW Released?*

time for darren young and o neil to shine.AW ruined their career .once again is he really released?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't say i'm surprised still a shame this happened though


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: AW released?*

This is without doubt about that oh-so-controversial comment about Kobe Bryant. Well, I wonder how they'll explain his sudden disappearance. This is a stupid move.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess AW isn't unstoppable like Kobe Bryant in a hotel room in Colorado.


What a shit company , who would want to work for these people? Vince makes fun of JR's bell's palsy and nothing is said.









VOTE LINDA


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: AW released?*

That's a shame. Without him the PTP aren't worth a damn, and the tag team division becomes stagnant once more.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Seriously? Going to miss the guy, was definitely the only thing holding the team together. Fuck WWE.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: AW released?*

*No big surprise, it was obvious that WWE weren't happy with his comments a few weeks ago and it's probably happened because of that. Shame really, the group seem to be revitalising both the tag-division and managers within the WWE*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well there goes the only entertaining thing the WWE had in their midcard


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

This is bullshit one of the best things about wwe is fired.PTP are a shit team but AW was awesome.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

And with that, there goes the tag team division (again)


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

MEANWHILE:


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

This is one WWE reject TNA would be smart to hire.


----------



## 17495585 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: AW released?*



Kaban said:


> I wonder what happened?
> 
> I loved that black tall guy in the group that said "ururururu" and did that jungle like hand motion. Love that shit.


aw was an afterthought


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't care. He never appealed to me at all. I wonder what will happen to the Prime Time Players now?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, there goes any interest I had in the tag team division. He was the only thing making that division more than a face team and heel team trading wins every week.


----------



## Kofipls (Jul 23, 2012)

AW


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

This is why guys like Bully Ray would never make it in WWE. If AW got fired for a joke, most of the kids probably weren't even alive to know about what do you think they would've done when he said his whole "Kids need to stop being a bitch and stand up for themselves"


----------



## NBKiller (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: AW released?*

NO! NO! NO! NO! 

Now the PTP are just another team.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

What did he do to get fired


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

so....about that whole "WWE isn't racist" thing.


lol its funny because he gets fired for a joke and Roidy Orton gets a push and a movie deal after failing his second drug test.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AW released?*

Looks like. Fuck them.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

WTF? he didn't deserve to get fired, that Kobe Bryant joke would have been forgotten anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

robass83 said:


> What did he do to get fired


Referring to Titus O Neil he said He's unstoppable like Kobe Bryant in a colorado hotel room


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> MEANWHILE:


Exactly. Ridiculous double standards. Jerry Lawler should've been fired a long time ago, not because he's offensive (even though he is), but because he's so awful.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

He just tweeted: I really do hope Linda wins that election because If not then all of this BS has been for nothing. #GoLinda!!

What a shame.:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: AW Released?*

Disappointing. (N)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

He's so right. Fuck WWE, fucking crybabies.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

well that sucks. i hate how he brings up Attitude Era and Rock and Austin though i mean times change. I have heard some amazing promos and seen amazing matches in this PG era. PPl like him make it seem if they were allowed to not be PG they would cut amazing promos all the time.

will suck if the PTP go nowhere now, WWE is desperate for some tag teams and they kinda ruined one atm with this release.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Following him now. This is interesting. Pissed off he's gone though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hate A.W. and find him super-annoying but this is a disgraced. The guy was a great heel in the fact he was annoying and made you want his teams to lose. Something WWE have needed in a heel manager and THEY FIRE HIM FOR A FUCKING JOKE. A JOKE! What a disgrace


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Merged all three threads together.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I won't believe it fully until I see that he's gotten the "future endeavors" treatment on wwe.com... 

And by the way... Wtf it took this long? He was mic'd on Monday's Raw For fuck sakes... Why even bother if you're going to shitcan him anyway? 

Whatever the reason I'm going to blame Linda for this due to her senate horseshit being the main reason for all of this politically correct hypocrisy...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I could go on an hour long rant right now about how WWE is a hypocritical company that John Pollock would be proud of, but I'd rather not waste my time on it. Fucking ridiculous is what it is.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Lame. Hope this doesn't kill the PTP push and the focus actually on tag wrestling. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck them for releasing him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The timing for "releasing" him is strange, considering he remained on screen with the mic. Maybe they had a harsh "talk" with him that he didn't agree with and it became a "mutual" thing (as in he couldn't promise to behave).


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Bit of a wierd time to do it,considering he was on this week's Smackdown.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

His last message before the self-eulogy:

*#AWPromotio$ says vote for Linda McMahon!!! The PTP'z support Linda and so should you!! #VoteOrDie4Linda *

A tweet may be limited to 100 and something characters, but I think that really is worth a thousand words.

It's a shame AW is/was the definition of expendable because I really didn't mind him.



TheSupremeForce said:


> The timing for "releasing" him is strange, considering he remained on screen with the mic.


Yeah, for sho'.

I think the delay of execution reflects that he did have _some_ support backstage, but not enough for him to keep his job amongst other agendas.

Maybe this will be similar to the D. Bryan 'tie situation' a while back and they can bring him back once the heat has died down.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me. I am expecting Tensai and Lawler to be fired next then, I mean it's only fair, right?

Fucking stupid, he made a joke that was about 10 years out of date, that nobody in WWE's core age bracket (8-14) would have gotten and yet he is fired over it?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

GOD FUCKING DAMNIT.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I admire him for sticking to what he believes in, but ultimately that will cost you your job, no matter how ridiculous the situation.

But honestly, if they fired him primarily for that single joke, this is absolutely fucking pathetic.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AW's tweets verify all my speculation about WWE. It's just another politically 4riven corporate entity which puts its own public image ahea4 of everything else...inclu4ing a more entertaining pro4uct. 

Sucks for AW...it seems his character was picking up steam lately an4 was a perfect fit with the PTP tag team. 

First Rosa now this. We're losing managers all over the place...wtf.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't know people actually liked the Prime Time Players.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Is that so? If this is true, then I guess there`s one less reason for me to follow WWE. Oh well, if they keep getting blander, there`s plenty of other, more interesting places to find the sort of pro wrestling shows I consider entertaining. 

If he`s really parted ways with WWE, then I hope AW shows up somewhere more suitable.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Fuck them for releasing him.


 This.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> I didn't know people actually liked the Prime Time Players.


They don't. They like AW because he was entertaining and actually funny.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> I didn't know people actually liked the Prime Time Players.


They are the best thing in the WWE right now next to Damien Sandow


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Completely ridiculous.

On another note; does anyone remember when they would announce releases on the WWE website in places that were easy to find? I can not find ANYTHING to do with releases or anything on their website now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If it was for his comment then Tensai and lawler better be fired for their racist comments. Though mostly I want them fired anyway it is only fair.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

if ppl are this upset maybe this will lead to a Matt Hardy or Cryme Tyme like return if the outrage is big enough.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I notice he tweeted this two days ago



> The PTP are God's gift to the tag team division!! #ChumpChamps suck, @WWEUsos suck, Primo&Epico suck too *and by the way. Where's Rosa? #MIA*


Lol, he went there, what a guy, such a shame he's gone

having to be "politically correct" is sucking the life out of everything these days.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Bad, bad mistake. He made the PTP players and every match he was involved in, interesting. He even got reactions. 

WWE is too worried nowadays about what people say I swear.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

WWE is a complete joke and i honestly dont know how people can watch raw live nowadays.

This is just another example.Linda comes first.Not the fans.The whole PG thing has gone to far and holds back every thing.

Cena and co hold back on promos so Much.AW was funny as well.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Completely ridiculous.
> 
> On another note; does anyone remember when they would announce releases on the WWE website in places that were easy to find? I can not find ANYTHING to do with releases or anything on their website now.


http://www.wwe.com/news


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh. Finally have a great manager which we haven't had in years and this happens. Great move WWE


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fiasco said:


> I didn't know people actually liked the Prime Time Players.


The Prime Time Players is the best thing in the tag team division right now. Of course people like myself will like them.

Sent from my Playstation®3 System.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I don’t really care for A.W., I mean he had his funny moments from time to time but he wasn’t my cup a tea. However he is right with these comments. 

*@AWPromotions *
_Just be normal shut up and be a yes man so you can collect your check and feel like your special. 
_
*@AWPromotions* 
_Let this be a lesson to up and coming talent in the WWE don't try and be great like the Rock or Stone Cold. WWE isn't the same..
_
This is why we not going to witness true stars of the WWE today because most people are too scared they going to be kicked right to the curb by showing an ounce of personality. These young guys are going to continue to have their mouth shut and keep being generic due from WWE management having so much handcuffs on them.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

In wrestling it used to be always better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. 

I feel for Abe. No matter if you loved him, hate him, found him entertaining as a hype man, found him as obnoxious... he still tried to break the mold and take a chance. Yes, the joke lacked tact, but that is the chance.

If Abe was an actual wrestler who brought something else to the table and not just a mouth piece, then maybe he would still have a job. As it is Abe should have figured he was doomed as a manager because the WWE doesn't like managers because the guys they place as managers have more charisma then the guy they are managing and generate more heat than the guy they are managing and get over more than the guy they are managing (like Ricardo Rodriguez and Armando Estrada and Davari).


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Alim said:


> They are the best thing in the WWE right now next to Damien Sandow


I'll give you Sandow, he's brilliant.. but I just can't see what's so great about AW and PTP.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I feel bad for AW and wish they didn't release him, but why is everybody acting like this is the end of the Prime Time Players? Titus O'Neil and Darren Young didn't need AW THAT badly. They aren't bad talkers and were doing their schtick and getting regular TV time on SD months before AW was in the picture. They don't need a manager to begin with. AW should've been with someone who actually NEEDS a mouthpiece.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow WWE....What a bunch of pussies. 

I'm not even an AW fan, or a PTP fan, but this is bullshit.

Shitty double standards like this are what pisses me off about this business today. "Rock OWES Cena a job, but it's ok for Brock to job to Cena!" Lawler and Tensai should be fired as well, if they're going to fire AW for a meaningless joke. Plus Lawler and Tensai are horrible.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

There goes my interest in watching the Prime Time Players' matches... he was the best thing about them and helped them get over as heels so much.

King has been racist and not got fired, which I'm pretty sure is offensive to more people than the Kobe joke.

I don't disagree with their reason for firing him though, I just think it's unfair if they're not going to fire the likes of King as well. Also Tensai with that Tout. (source for both of these: http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/258...sive-tout-video-a-reportedly-will-be-punished)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WWE: the company that fires the people they need to keep and keeps the ones that need to be fired.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

AW was saying something unacceptable/offensive on a weekly basis. You can't make rape jokes or be blatantly racist as a character anymore (which he was).


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So it's just the black guy who gets fired, when you can watch an episode of Raw and have Lawler ripping on Asians. Why is he not gone?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Completely ridiculous.
> 
> On another note; does anyone remember when they would announce releases on the WWE website in places that were easy to find? I can not find ANYTHING to do with releases or anything on their website now.


Might mean they are updating it now


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If WWE had this mindset 15 years ago they would have gone out of business. I don't understand why they are so against being edgy and so pro PG, being edgy saved their company and won them the Monday Night Wars. The only reason I can think of is Linda's election, it's certainly not making for more entertaining television.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

You have got to be kidding me...
He was very entertaining and his joke wouldn't have made it to TMZ or other media outlets if WWE didn't publicize it. McMahon should have just gave him a pep talk backstage, hope for AW to be more appropriate next time, and leave it at that. AW already apologized and said he was caught up in the heat of things. No need to release him for that!

So glad to see a WWE employee...I mean, former employee confirm what a lot of us have been speculating: The PG era of WWE caused by Linda McMahon's Senate campaign. And he's right. If Linda doesn't win, then this BS was all for nothing! :frustrate


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If WWE had this mindset 15 years ago they would have gone out of business. I don't understand why they are so against being edgy and so pro PG, being edgy saved their company and won them the Monday Night Wars. The only reason I can think of is *Linda's election*, it's certainly not making for more entertaining television.


And that is the main reason as well damage control after the Chris Benoit thing.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Well at least they're trending on twitter.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm only shocked he lasted this long. Yeah it sucks and it's ridiculous but he knew what company he worked for and the double standard they have.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck this.

Take away one of the only guys I actually enjoy on the show.


----------



## pburrows92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it true that Linda's Primary's are on the 14th of August?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a work. Him and JTG are part of "The Bigger Picture".


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I really hate the WWE thesedays and would genuinely like to see them take a major hit, such as stock crashing down to $4 a share or them making a major loss. Neither will happen but I can take solace in the fact I now spend zilch on this bland, PC, labored and increasingly deluded organisation, aka dictatorship. I watch the shows on fast forward on video websites, as I do their piss poor promoted PPVs and DVD releases. Prefer to attend TNA or indie houseshows, which are better than the WWE ones. Wouldn't waste cash on their childish magazines; don't even watch their 'movies' when on free TV.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SCSU said:


> It's a work. Him and JTG are part of "The Bigger Picture".


Lol

Sent from my Playstation®3 System


----------



## ShadowT2 (Nov 20, 2004)

"WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar A.W. as of today, August 10, 2012. WWE wishes A.W. the best in all his future endeavors."

Why didn't they post his real name?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Fuck this.
> 
> Take away one of the only guys I actually enjoy on the show.


^This.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Such bullshit.

Regardless if that's PG or not, there has been far worse said.

WWE need to get over themselves.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuck you WWE, releasing one of the only entertaining parts of RAW to cling on to Linda's stupid campaign.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

This is some bullshit. I officially no longer give a shit about the tag division now. He was the only reason i watched the Prime time playas wrestle. Now they'll drift into obscurity. WWE has no idea what they're doing anymore the product is so terrible that they get rid of any decent character that comes along.

I may just drop it since the people they do constantly push are boring and have the entertainment levels of Lance Storm.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Rape a corpse - get control of the company.

Make a joke about rape - get fired


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Big Show made a Kobe reference in 2004.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck you, Vince. Even if WWE was rated G, Linda would still not win. Get the fuck over it you hypocritical asshole. 

PTP will not be nearly as entertaining anymore. AW was great.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck Linda McMahon....i hope that cunt dies a miserable death.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

De fuck 

I telling ye Wwe is Gonna Regret this I mean when Aw is Bobby Roode manager thats gonna be Awesome (Y)


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Such bullshit.
> 
> Regardless if that's PG or not, there has been far worse said.
> 
> WWE need to get over themselves.


It didn't help AW's cause that some of the things said that were "worse" were also said by him. 

I do agree that it's highly questionable to continue giving Lawler a free pass for his endless string of inappropriate comments.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

URGH. I loved AW, he was so fun. That rape joke was a foolish mis-step and they came down on him real hard for that.

Tituss & Darren will be jobbing in no time, they've got zero appeal thanks to AW getting canned.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Any chance any kind of uproar could bring AW back like Bryan? Or do people not care enough like they did for Bryan?


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Any chance any kind of uproar could bring AW back like Bryan? Or do people not care enough like they did for Bryan?


Nope, AW's black.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Nope, AW's black.


Truth 
Idk about you but I felt like AW was my Obi-Wan Kenobi :lmao 
Basically I felt like he was the only Black dude on the roster that had everything needed to get over and become champ 
Now he's gone


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Nope, AW's black.


This is the sad truth.

Sent from my Playstation®3 System


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

So glad he is gone. This guy was fucking awful!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Son a of bitch! Because of shit like this is why wrestlers are not trying to stand out.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

watts63 said:


> Son a of bitch! Because of shit like this is why wrestlers are not trying to stand out.


And then they blame the wrestlers for not standing out, lol.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Stupid move by the WWE, no wonder now why WWE is shit, if you are entertaining you are fired... I hope Dixie will jump on this occasion and give the man a contract very soon !!


----------



## pburrows92 (Jul 22, 2012)

AW should get a front row ticket for Summerslam/Raw and sit there with a loudspeaker


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, this really sucks but that what happens in the real world. If you make the company look bad you can expect to get fired. I hope AW goes to TNA or ROH where he can say what he wants.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A W ‏@AWPromotions
I love entertaing people and the standup stage is what is next for me. If you think that Kobe joke was bad wait till you hear my Vince jokes


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

What?!
This sucks!I liked the guy!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

#MillionsOfDollars
#UnemploymentLine


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

This company must have a lot of asskissers epecially Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AW has been released!!!!!!!! WWE.com confirm it

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-superstar-aw-release-26044431


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

I love this guy i cant wait to see what he does next. but i hope his not burning his bridges


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

His Twitter promo was spot on, and I agree with him 100%. He was pretty entertaining in his role.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder how they'll explain his sudden disappearance now. My money is on that they will just forget about him like he never existed. Pure genius WWE. You cretins.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

YESYESYES said:


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> I love entertaing people and the standup stage is what is next for me. If you think that Kobe joke was bad wait till you hear my Vince jokes


He shoul4 first try to get a 4eal with TNA with his mic'4 manager gimmick. Shit he coul4 still probably 4o his stan4up while working there in Orlan4o.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

No!!!! This is terrible. He was the reason why the PTP were even getting attention.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A.W going into stand up? Need to see that could be quite good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

what did he say about kobe?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Marty Vibe said:


> I wonder how they'll explain his sudden disappearance now. My money is on that they will just forget about him like he never existed. Pure genius WWE. You cretins.


I'm willing to bet they'll stick a headset mic on Byron Saxton.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> He shoul4 first try to get a 4eal with TNA with his mic'4 manager gimmick. Shit he coul4 still probably 4o his stan4up while working there in Orlan4o.


Christ, man. Use an on-screen keyboard for the letters that don't work on your keyboard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I wonder how they'll explain his sudden disappearance now. My money is on that they will just forget about him like he never existed. Pure genius WWE. You cretins.


Knowing WWE, Hornswoggle will be behind it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess Dixie will sign AW up we will soon hear those famous words from Taz

Taz: Whats AW doing in the Impact Zone???


----------



## smartmark (Aug 8, 2012)

:lmao :lmao

This should've been done weeks ago
Bye bye *A*ss *W*hole


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> so....about that whole "WWE isn't racist" thing.
> 
> 
> lol its funny because he gets fired for a joke and Roidy Orton gets a push and a movie deal after failing his second drug test.


Not the best example to use. Randy Orton is someone that the WWE has invested a lot in for almost 10 years. AW was just a good manager who was in FCW for several years.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I guess Dixie will sign AW up we will soon hear those famous words from Taz
> 
> Taz: Whats AW doing in the Impact Zone???


Hopefully.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I guess Dixie will sign AW up we will soon hear those famous words from Taz
> 
> Taz: Whats AW doing in the Impact Zone???


What's George W. Clinton doing in the Impact Zone?
What's Bill Bush doing in the Impact Zone? 
What's Obama Regan doing in the Impact Zone?
What's Ronald Nixon doing in the Impact Zone?
What's George Lincoln doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

smartmark said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> This should've been done weeks ago
> Bye bye *A*ss *W*hole


That only works if you spell at a kindergarten level.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Good job WWE, you've proven your current wrestlers are just bunch of asskissers. I swear if I ever meet Linda I'll fucking break her jaw so hard she'd never ever fucking speak again.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Noooo AW is awesome


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> Christ, man. Use an on-screen keyboard for the letters that don't work on your keyboard.


I have but that ten4s to be much more te4ious than substitution. The human min4 is capable of rea4ing substitutions anyhow because we rea4 entire wor4s an4 not in4ivi4ual letters. Why so aggrivate4? Besi4es...I'll get another keyboar4 soon enough as I'm growing tire4 of the situation. Just a few more weeks.



Marty Vibe said:


> What's George W. Clinton doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's Bill Bush doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's Obama Regan doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's Ronald Nixon doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's George Lincoln doing in the Impact Zone?


They shoul4 totally call him George Jefferson. LOL.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I knew they weren't gonna let him get away with that


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I really get the feeling that even though AW is released, Prime Time Players are gonna get victimized now by Vinnie Mac and such, even though they had nothing to do with it. All because they're associated with AW. I don't just mean a depush, I mean humiliating them and such. He's the next Miz, Swagger, MVP, Natalya. Y'know, that "punishment" role. At least it gets Swagger out of it.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

They should give his role to Heath Slater now, he'd make a great manager from the PTP's.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> What's George W. Clinton doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's Bill Bush doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's Obama Regan doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's Ronald Nixon doing in the Impact Zone?
> What's George Lincoln doing in the Impact Zone?


You beat everybody to it with the Epic joke :lmao


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I have but that ten4s to be much more te4ious than substitution. The human min4 is capable of rea4ing substitutions anyhow because we rea4 entire wor4s an4 not in4ivi4ual letters. Why so aggrivate4? Besi4es...I'll get another keyboar4 soon enough as I'm growing tire4 of the situation. Just a few more weeks.


I agree with the other guy...damn this is painful to read. 

Any who...I agree with the majority, this is horrible and there better not be a double standard going on.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is exactly why you don't try to "bring back the attitude era". If your boss wants something done one way, don't do it the exact opposite way.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Rape a corpse - get control of the company.
> 
> Make a joke about rape - get fired


Exactly Vince made HHH rape a corse in that sick Katie Vick storyline and now HHH is on his way to manageing the company but when it comes to AW on the mic he says something and he gets fired for it WTF


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Why couldn't they just fine him?


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh my God! What is Washington Abrahams doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

He's going to be a comedian.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This fucking company, man...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TNA would likely give him a root beer gimmick, if anything.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I notice he tweeted this two days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he tweeted that, he probably upset a lot of people. He knows where Rosa is just like everyone else does and we know her situation.



CFL said:


> There goes my interest in watching the Prime Time Players' matches... he was the best thing about them and helped them get over as heels so much.
> 
> King has been racist and not got fired, which I'm pretty sure is offensive to more people than the Kobe joke.
> 
> I don't disagree with their reason for firing him though, I just think it's unfair if they're not going to fire the likes of King as well. Also Tensai with that Tout. (source for both of these: http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/258...sive-tout-video-a-reportedly-will-be-punished)


To be fair, AW has made some racist jokes too.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kemil22 said:


> They should give his role to Heath Slater now, he'd make a great manager from the PTP's.












MAKE IT HAPPEN VINCE, IF U KNOW WHATS BEST.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kemil22 said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN VINCE, IF U KNOW WHATS BEST.


All Wendy's Promotions, baby!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Three man band baby!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

God I hope Cena gets legit injured and Vince goes bankrupt.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Bullshit. I'm not even a big fan of AW but he said nothing wrong, and it got no bad press from anybody.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SummerLove said:


> Bullshit. I'm not even a big fan of AW but he said nothing wrong, and it got no bad press from anybody.


TMZ was all over it. ESPN mentioned it too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> TMZ was all over it. ESPN mentioned it too.


TMZ is an organization of sensationalistic leeches, of course they'd be all over it. Doesn't mean it was on the radar of any credible media outlet.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck Vince and fuck Linda they have both ruined WWE. Its time to switch off everyone


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The even worse thing is that now he's been fired, this will expose the joke even more.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't tell you how pissed I am about this. AW was entertaining as hell to listen to.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> The even worse thing is that now he's been fired, this will expose the joke even more.


AW was no one important. The Streisand effect won't occur here.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> The even worse thing is that now he's been fired, this will expose the joke even more.


Yeah I had no idea about what was said, but thanks to him being fired I just read up on it.

Well done WWE, morons haha


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a real shame, I really liked his character. Hopefully he'll be a manager in TNA. He could be great for managing a tag team of Robbie E and Robbie T.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Stupid move here. Yeah the joke was in bad taste (For today's WWE) but don't fire the guy, suspend him for a while. The WWE will regret this as A.W. was perfect in his role as manager.


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

This is why TNA is better than WWE.

Stick there PG up there


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> TMZ is an organization of sensationalistic leeches, of course they'd be all over it. Doesn't mean it was on the radar of any credible media outlet.


Exactly, and besides, Kobe Bryant himself didn't even give a damn. He probably didn't hear it, but I'm willing to be if he did, he wouldn't care.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

That's fucked up. He was really entertaining. What is the Kobe thing everybody is talking about?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrAxew said:


> Good job WWE, you've proven your current wrestlers are just bunch of asskissers. *I swear if I ever meet Linda I'll fucking break her jaw so hard she'd never ever fucking speak again.*


Really? :austin


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope Linda's adversary in her stupid fucking campaign is like Kobe in a Colorado hotel room.......unstoppable!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> God I hope Cena gets legit injured and Vince goes bankrupt.


Only a slight over-reaction.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MrAxew said:


> Good job WWE, you've proven your current wrestlers are just bunch of asskissers. I swear if I ever meet Linda I'll fucking break her jaw so hard she'd never ever fucking speak again.


You would punch an old woman because of someone getting fired from WWE? You have issues


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't wait for linda to lose the fucking election in landslide fashion..then maybe Vince will realize pg doesn't have to mean Disney-esqe politically correct bs that makes Dora the explorer seem edgy by comparison...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, but when you have something actually entertaining and different on your television and then it is taken away, it sucks. Yet, Orton gets saved time and time again. If only the kiddies found out why he was suspended.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.


Truth
I just wonder couldn't they dude just get fined?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.


It's not overreacting, what the WWE did was ridiculously over the top. Yes what he said may have been a bit over the line (most of us would've not even heard it unless the WWE remarked upon it) but to fire the guy? For one joke? A suspension, depush or a heavy fine would've sufficed.

EDIT; Okay yes looking at some of the posts (punching Linda etc) are an overreaction. But anyway yeah it's disappointing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

timfly said:


> Yeah, but when you have something actually entertaining and different on your television and then it is taken away, it sucks.


He was a nobody. I'm sure he'll be forgotten within the month.



> If only the kiddies found out why he was suspended.


What would happen if the kiddies found out?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> It's not overreacting, what the WWE did was ridiculously over the top. Yes what he said may have been a bit over the line (most of us would've not even heard it unless the WWE remarked upon it) but to fire the guy? For one joke? A suspension, depush or a heavy fine would've sufficed.


It's not overreacting to say you want to break Linda's jaw? Okay, buddy.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Fair play to him for speaking his mind. He wants to be a success, he wants to have an opinion, he wants to stand out. He doesn't want to just fall in line, be a yes-man and do as told. "Be the change you want to see in the world".


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's not overreacting to say you want to break Linda's jaw? Okay, buddy.


Damn you're pretty quick. Too quick for my hastily added edit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.


But you don't understand. A talented but highly-expendable guy was fired because he told a dated not-that-funny rape joke in 2012 when the company has fired people for less. Wrestlers must be injured, businesses must fail and old women must be punched in the face to make this right. It's the only way.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...apparently WWE has lost half a billion since going public. Wohnder why.
*stirs* Oh, there is so much i could add to this. Some fact, some opinion, all riiiight.




Dat AW studying...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So Tensai offends an entire race and nothing is done, but AW makes a meaningless comment about a pampered millionaire NBA star who probably couldn't give less of a shit about what AW said and he gets fired.. Interesting.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So...apparently WWE has lost half a billion since going public. Wohnder why.
> *stirs* Oh, there is so much i could add to this. Some fact, some opinion, all riiiight.
> 
> 
> ...


You can argue that the line was scripted and known to be said by Show


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> But you don't understand. A talented but highly-expendable guy was fired because he told a dated not-that-funny rape joke in 2012 when the company has fired people for less. Wrestlers must be injured, businesses must fail and old women must be punched in the face to make this right. It's the only way.


This is truly KuritaDavion finest hour...


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Insulting Bells Palsy and using the N-word is fine though, of course. It's the lack of consistancy that's a real problem. Definitely not an equal playing-field.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is exactly why you don't try to "bring back the attitude era". If your boss wants something done one way, don't do it the exact opposite way.





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.



Do you work for Vince or something? You're not even kissing his ass in this thread. You're just straight up gobbling his balls.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Guy tries to entertain us and gets canned for it. I'll support you in whatever you do AW! AE for life! Sounds like he and JTG are both tired of WWE being stale on purpose. They are not letting their talent reach their true potential and just playing it safe with their super heroes, Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> Damn you're pretty quick. Too quick for my hastily added edit.


Okay, I saw your edit. No prob.



KuritaDavion said:


> But you don't understand. A talented but highly-expendable guy was fired because he told a dated not-that-funny rape joke in 2012 when the company has fired people for less. Wrestlers must be injured, businesses must fail and old women must be punched in the face to make this right. It's the only way.


LOL



#Mark said:


> So Tensai offends an entire race and nothing is done, but AW makes a meaningless comment about a pampered millionaire NBA star who probably couldn't give less of a shit about what AW said and he gets fired.. Interesting.


I bet if Linda's opponents mentioned Tensai they would change his gimmick or fire him a.s.a.p.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This guy along with Christian and Tommy Dreamer made ECW in 2009. Abraham Washington show was so damn funny!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The racial stuff he said was far worse than the Kobe joke.*


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Well... that sucks. I thought that he was in the class of Estrada in terms of management because I certainly have not seen a manager as good as A.W since.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.


Yeah but firing is too far unless it might have been for his twitter post about Rosa. I think it could be relate to that and if it was well he should not have posted that. 




timfly said:


> Yeah, but when you have something actually entertaining and different on your television and then it is taken away, it sucks. Yet, Orton gets saved time and time again. If only the kiddies found out why he was suspended.


In what way does this relate to Orton? Please tell me? Orton got punished for breaking the wellness policy based on the rules of the company. If they fired him for failing the drugs test he could sue them for unfair dismal. He should get punished by rules set with in the company. I swear some Orton haters will use any excuse to slag off Orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Do you work for Vince or something? You're not even kissing his ass in this thread. You're just straight up gobbling his balls.


Classy. I just trying to bring some real world perspective to a thread filled with people who think AW is some sort of martyr. The guy was an idiot for thinking he, out of everyone, could change the system. Did he really expect not to get swatted like a fly?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, he's not fired! He's on my television screen right now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What about fat Albert he said something racist on tout but yet he hasent been punished for that how unfair

Randy Orton has failed god knows how many tests and his ass always gets saved by WWE I dont know why hes still employed

Rey Mysterio is another drug user yet hes pushed down our throats and is looked up to by kids thats just wrong

Kharma goes off for maturnity leave but sadly loses her baby and then WWE just decide nah cant wait around for her so they fire her

JTG speaks up on twitter about the treatment of him and other guys who are not getting used and it seems hes rebeling against the system

And now AW says that comment and is fired. Seriously theres way to much bullshit going on in WWE and Vince/Linda are the problem im surprised WWE hasent gone out of business the way they treat their talent


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

just saw he's gone, to be honest some of the thing's he said on his twitter rant after being released is sorta true.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I have but that ten4s to be much more te4ious than substitution. The human min4 is capable of rea4ing substitutions anyhow because we rea4 entire wor4s an4 not in4ivi4ual letters. Why so aggrivate4? Besi4es...I'll get another keyboar4 soon enough as I'm growing tire4 of the situation. Just a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> They shoul4 totally call him George Jefferson. LOL.


Not aggravated, was just trying to help you out man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AW retweeted me (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton has failed god knows how many tests and his ass always gets saved by WWE I dont know why hes still employed
> 
> Rey Mysterio is another drug user yet hes pushed down our throats and is looked up to by kids thats just wrong


:kenny That is not the same and the company has set punishments in place.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

A release is a bit much, the guy did say he made a mistake. WWE can be way too sensitive sometimes.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't say I enjoyed him during either of his runs or during FCW, but I don't wish for anybody to lose their job. I hope AW can bounce back and have a happy future.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Classy. I just trying to bring some real world perspective to a thread filled with people who think AW is some sort of martyr. The guy was an idiot for thinking he, out of everyone, could change the system. Did he really expect not to get swatted like a fly?


True, but we are giving him respect by actually trying to be different and entertaining. He knows the product is stale and sucks. Hell, the only reason most of us watch is to hope to see one great moment happen from a pile of shit, Summer of Punk being an example. AW was trying to give us actual entertainment and not insult our intelligence by trying make us think some annoying leprechaun rapping is funny. AW may not have been anywhere a major star in the WWE, but at least he tried to give us a glimpse of how great WWE used to be with Rock and Stone Cold.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> True, but we are giving him respect by actually trying to be different and entertaining. He knows the product is stale and sucks. Hell, the only reason most of us watch is to hope to see one great moment happen from a pile of shit, Summer of Punk being an example. AW was trying to give us actual entertain us and not insult our intelligence by trying make us think some annoying leprechaun rapping is funny. AW may not have been anywhere a major star in the WWE, but at least he tried to give us a glimpse of how great WWE used to be with Rock and Stone Cold.


I respect him for trying to be entertaining, but he's still stupid for thinking that he, out of everyone, as a manager of a low card tag team, could bring back the AE and change the system.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

His release is a perfect example of the double standard in the WWE.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> But you don't understand. A talented but highly-expendable guy was fired because he told a dated not-that-funny rape joke in 2012 when the company has fired people for less. Wrestlers must be injured, businesses must fail and old women must be punched in the face to make this right. It's the only way.


Besides, with all that botox she probably won't even feel it. :kane


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> @themanrcag @awpromotions : Fuck you fatboy!! You're a stroke waiting to happen. #DietBitch!!


Your loss, WWE.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

There's just to many Double standards running rampant in this company... It's really come to a boiling point... And maybe if they were consistent on how things are handled in any way maybe Vince would have some ground to walk on...

You suspend Jericho for being a heel 
You fire AW for some outdated reference that happened to get a smidgen of bad press.
You fire karma for being to big... 
You suspend Orton for 2 months have him return with pomp and circumstance, but still leave him off the ppv...

And These are just recently...

It's like as soon as Linda's campaign team catches wind of something potentially "damaging" to her/the company's image forget it....it's a wrap...

I hope vin man keeps pumpin millions into her shit campaign... It's like throwing piles of money into a perpetual bonfire...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, didn't think WWE could fire someone over a dumber reason then the one Daniel Bryan got fired for in 2010, for those who don't remember I'm talking about the infamous "Tie incident"

I agree with everything AW said here, it's utterly ridiculous, I hope Linda loses and by a LARGE margin.

This is why I prefer TNA to WWE, except for Mania which they do a good job.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

It's a shame he got released, particularly under these circumstances, but anyone thinking Titus & Darren will be worse off is mistaken. Titus is way more charismatic than A.W. and he needs way more promo time. Give him even a little and I'm sure the PTP's will be just fine.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I can see Young & O'Neill still getting pushed, as an attempt by WWE to prove "look, AW doesn't matter anyway". But they have much less chance of getting over now without their mouthpiece. If they really feel angered by WWE over this, I'd like to see them walk out, to show support for their friend. But I don't blame them if they don't-they need to make a living, and I'm sure WWE management will talk them round to staying.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dumb move. He was really starting to entertain me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> @AWPromotions AW gets released for one joke and yet miz nearly paralysed r truth a couple of months back and hes a champion #bullshit
> 
> Retweeted by A W


:lmao Alright then.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike Tenay & Abraham Washington > Mike Tenay & Tazz


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ all the people overreacting. His boss wants a PG product and he say something that wasn't PG. Don't do the opposite of what your boss' wants.


The problem here is that "PG product" is an extremely broad term that the WWE selectively enforces. We hear things every single week on Raw that are far more offensive and backwards than anything AW has ever said and most of those things are coming out of the mouths of face characters who are supposed to be good and moral. At least AW's entire character revolved around being a loud-mouth, trash-talking heel. What's Jerry Lawler's excuse? Vince McMahon himself literally mocked someone's facial paralysis less than two months ago on television.

Double standards blow a basket of dicks.




PacoAwesome said:


> True, but we are giving him respect by actually trying to be different and entertaining. He knows the product is stale and sucks. Hell, the only reason most of us watch is to hope to see one great moment happen from a pile of shit, Summer of Punk being an example. AW was trying to give us actual entertain us and not insult our intelligence by trying make us think some annoying leprechaun rapping is funny. AW may not have been anywhere a major star in the WWE, but at least he tried to give us a glimpse of how great WWE used to be with Rock and Stone Cold.


I honestly can't tell if this is a joke post. Seriously, Attitude Era marks fall so far into Poe's Law it's hilarious. An unfunny joke alluding to a basketball player allegedly sexually assaulting someone nine years ago is giving us a glimpse of how great the WWE used to be? Okay.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

You have to respect AW for having the balls to entertain us without fear of the consequences. If half the other guys on the roster had his attitude then the company and product would be far better off. It's bullshit that he's been fired and hopefully this opens a few people's eyes within the company. Thanks AW for bringing back a relevant midcard for a few weeks.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What about *fat Albert* he said something racist on tout but yet he hasent been punished for that how unfair
> 
> Randy Orton has failed god knows how many tests and his ass always gets saved by WWE I dont know why hes still employed
> 
> ...


Hey leave him out of this.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Mike Tenay & Abraham Washington > Mike Tenay & Tazz


I could see AW in commentary that's not a bad idea.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Well ain't that some shit. 

Welp, there goes the tag division being interesting now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucks. He was growing on me. PTP will be boring without him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wasn't there a report how haitch wasn't mad and told AW to not let it affect him?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't even image what will become of the product if Linda actually wins a senate chair.... But I am envisioning something like the muppets hosting Raw but In a much more permanent sense...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh fuck that. He was fantastic on the mic and yet they fire him over one small remark?
WWE needs to grow some balls and people need to stop getting offended over the most ridiculous of things.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you know AW burning his bridges is not smart, wwe has shown to re-hire former employees after a few years


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> you know AW burning his bridges is not smart, wwe has shown to re-hire former employees after a few years


His points are all valid and I doubt he would want to return with things as they are.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is AW reading this thread?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I guess AW isn't unstoppable like Kobe Bryant in a hotel room in Colorado.
> 
> 
> What a shit company , who would want to work for these people? Vince makes fun of JR's bell's palsy and nothing is said.
> ...


Wait, when the fuck was this? That's horrible.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Vince take your dick and balls out of Linda's purse and go fuck yourself, You and your wife are killing the WWE because of your ego's. As much as i hate your son in law at least he knows what good for business, You never did. Time to step down old man.

Regardless of the millions and world wide exposure WWE has, TNA is the only Wrestling show on TV.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

x78 said:


> His points are all valid and I doubt he would want to return with things as they are.


please, AW is never going to make the money he was making in the wwe

and yes i know his salary was most likely low, and my point still stands. AW if smart would know that his voice would have him a career.

look at byron saxton, wwe is having jim ross groom him to be the heir to michael cole


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

It seems harsh because plenty of wrestlers have put their foot in their mouths and rarely do they get fired for it.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Make fun of Bell's Palsy ok. Make a Kobe Bryant joke that is actually maybe a little morbidly funny not ok. Vince is surely our moral compass to lead us in these dark days.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/linda%20mcmahon

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Firing AW was very harsh. A simple suspension or a big fine would have been more appropriate.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Apex said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/linda%20mcmahon
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


What did he say? I don't have a twitter account.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Apex said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/linda%20mcmahon
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Linda getting serious heat


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AW's twitter is blowin' up! 
Here's two more gems.


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> @Linda_McMahon : Creates jobs my ass!! I'm fired thanks to you and your campaign.
> 
> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> I'm sure this twitter account will be deactivated soon so to all those who wish to follow my "future endeavors" I'm at @BJRatedR.#INYOFACE


This makes it 100% clear that WWE has passwor4s an4 ownership over all their talents official Twitter accounts (even though that was more or less obvious.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

reading that search for linda mentions...this hurt her social media campaign...may as well withdraw now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Apex said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/linda%20mcmahon
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


More people taking this too seriously.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Is this serious? They fired him over that fucking Kobe Byrant joke!? REALLY?!?!!? I love AW. Brought interest back to the Tag Team Division. Fuck this company, hasn't been good for a long time. I'm so tempted to take another break, they just take it too far.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tim Legend said:


> I can't even image what will become of the product if Linda actually wins a senate chair.... But I am envisioning something like the muppets hosting Raw but In a much more permanent sense...


According to one article she has a 68-20 lead for the Republican nomination.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...hon_who_will_win_the_gop_senate_primary_.html

However, when she gets to the general election, she's still going to lose.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> More people taking this too seriously.


But I wonder if they (meaning other polictians) take Linda seriously in the first place
They always can site AE in any argument or smear campaign


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is wrong.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

A W ‏@AWPromotions
Wanna hear a joke? Titus O Neil is like Halle Berry at a red light... He's UNSTOPPABLE!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The more he posts on twitter the more pathetic he is sounding


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah AW needs to quit while he's behind


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe this says it all


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> More people taking this too seriously.


AW really isn't the issue here its the fact that WWE is not consistent with stuff like this and also shows how no one is allowed to stand out these days. They have to do their job without offending or pissing anyone off these days.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LookAtMe said:


> I believe this says it all


The difference is AW isn't the boss and is expendable, and he should have known that.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

WWE is so lame and boring. Stodgy, old, and completely uncool. They suck. Straight up.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Medo said:


> *This is wrong.*


Completely. Few shows before Vince mocked a physical condition and Jerry Lawler also said "When Sakamoto gets beat by Tensai he calls himself Sum Ting Wong".

More to the point of the thread, people are mostly angry over WWEs complete hypocrisy and double-standards to what is a terminable offence and what is not, rather than AWs firing.

Anyway, PTP will now not be the same.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Marty Vibe said:


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> Wanna hear a joke? Titus O Neil is like Halle Berry at a red light... He's UNSTOPPABLE!!!


:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The AW supporters are raping Linda Mcmahons page it's amusing to watch.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The difference is AW isn't the boss and is expendable, and he should have known that.


Everyone in WWE is expendable *everyone*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The more he posts on twitter the more pathetic he is sounding


Sounds like he's venting but yeah he should probably put his twittah machine down for a while...


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*If this were 1996, AW would be on TNA next week! But now, he's gonna lose all of his buzz, and he's not gonna be relevant in two weeks time....* fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> AW really isn't the issue here its the fact that WWE is not consistent with stuff like this and also shows how no one is allowed to stand out these days.


What, do you guys expect Vince to fire himself for mocking JR? Or firing Jericho for the Brazilian flag incident? There's a difference. AW is a low on the totem pole, while guys like Lawler and Jericho aren't. AW should have known that someone like him can't push the envelope.



> They have to do their job without offending or pissing anyone off these days.


If that's what your boss wants, then yes.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWE is just getting more and more pathetic by the week.

If it wasn't for the decades worth of history, I think nobody would care about WWE anymore.

If WWE from 2002-2012 was all the company ever had in it's history books, it'd be dead already. But it's because of the history of the company, which is why it's still around.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just sent a tweet to telling him it was unfair but to stop moaning. His response:

Shut the fuck up or suck a dick

Wow


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Is this serious? They fired him over that fucking Kobe Byrant joke!? REALLY?!?!!? I love AW. Brought interest back to the Tag Team Division. Fuck this company, hasn't been good for a long time. I'm so tempted to take another break, they just take it too far.


Or they fired him because the Kobe joke was like his fourth week in a row saying something completely inappropriate during a show.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

When PTP was starting to be a watchable tag team and things are going well and this shit happens WTF


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Just sent a tweet to telling him it was unfair but to stop moaning. His response:
> 
> Shut the fuck up or suck a dick
> 
> Wow


LMFAO.

I really hope AW's departure doesn't affect PTP's push, they're still a good tag team without AW.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Reading his rant on twitter has made me like him more, I'm actually interested to see how he does in his stand up career.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, there goes the best thing about PTP.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> What, do you guys expect Vince to fire himself for mocking JR? Or firing Jericho for the Brazilian flag incident? There's a difference. AW is a low on the totem pole, while guys like Lawler and Jericho aren't. AW should have known that someone like him can't push the envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what your boss wants, then yes.


Pretty hard to do when people look for things to offend them these days. You can't run a wrestling company like that. They show time & time again they don't care about this business anymore. They don't about the fans or wrestlers as much as they care about having an image that is pretty much an unreachable star.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> Wanna hear a joke? Titus O Neil is like Halle Berry at a red light... He's UNSTOPPABLE!!!


:vince If he had said this on TV instead of the Kobe joke, this probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Just sent a tweet to telling him it was unfair but to stop moaning. His response:
> 
> Shut the fuck up or suck a dick
> 
> Wow


You made the mistake of telling a raging black man to basically shut up. That never works lol.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Telling a guy who just got shitcanned to stop bitching is a good way to get the "go fuck yourself" sentiment...

Take it from a guy who has been fired... Multiple times


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Twitter sucks.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Pretty hard to do when people look for things to offend them these days. You can't run a wrestling company like that. They show time & time again they don't care about this business anymore. They don't about the fans or wrestlers as much as they care about having an image that is pretty much an unreachable star.


You can have a good show without a Kobe rape joke.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The insults I am getting from A.W. fans since he posted that I should suck a dick is hilarious :lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

mark flay ‏@FlayMark
OK @AWPromotions you were fired. Stop moaning like a bitch. It was unfair but you are starting to sound pathetic
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite
19m A W ‏@AWPromotions
@FlayMark : This ain't the time Mark, shut the fuck up or suck a dick!
Hide conversation
Reply Retweet Favorite

Guy doesnt mince his words.

edit: wait RKO is this you?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> What, do you guys expect Vince to fire himself for mocking JR?


No, I expect someone who is serious about wanting to produce a family friendly product to not put themselves in a segment making fun of someone with a disability for absolutely no reason. The point is that they don't really care at all and only selectively enforce shit when they need to look good publicly or politically. Like you said, AW was simply low enough on the totem pole to be expendable and was essentially fired as a PR stunt. That's a horrible way to run a company.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YESYESYES said:


> mark flay ‏@FlayMark
> OK @AWPromotions you were fired. Stop moaning like a bitch. It was unfair but you are starting to sound pathetic
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorite
> ...


That is my tweet :lol. The hate from his fans has been just been hilarious


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The guy is probably drowning his sorrows now heh.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can understand him being bitter. He did just lose his job. Still, this is another example why people should stay away from social media when emotional.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1) i'm surprised they released him late
2) prime time players are now more lackluster than before without AW


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Well people shouldn't tweet an angry black man who just got fired ON HIS TWITTER! ITS HIS TWITTER!!! Not WWE owned he can say what ever the fuck he wants if some little bitchy mark is basically telling him to shut up he can tell them to fuck off like I and many other fired people would.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You can have a good show without a Kobe rape joke.


I was speaking more broad based not just this. Their obsession with trying to have a clean cut image that they can not reach.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck Twitter, he should send a Tout.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> No, I expect someone who is serious about wanting to produce a family friendly product to not put themselves in a segment making fun of someone with a disability for absolutely no reason. The point is that they don't really care at all and only selectively enforce shit when they need to look good publicly or politically. Like you said, AW was simply low enough on the totem pole to be expendable and was essentially fired as a PR stunt. That's a horrible way to run a company.


A lot of companies run this way, mostly because it makes sense. If someone is high on the totem pole (most likely because they make the company a lot of money) is would be stupid to release them unless they did something really horrible. If someone is low on the totem pole, then it's okay to let them go for doing something that would reflect poorly on the company. AW should have known.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> That is my tweet :lol. The hate from his fans has been just been hilarious


HAHA if you get half as much heat as Linda has been getting your twittah machine is gonna catch fire brah!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> That is my tweet :lol. The hate from his fans has been just been hilarious


You told a guy he's pathetic after he lost what was essentially his dream job... I take it you have never been fired... Or employed for that matter...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YESYESYES said:


> HAHA if you get half as much heat as Linda has been getting your twittah machine is gonna catch fire brah!


Dude I have about 20 angry people sending me tweets :lol. I find it funny. I would understand if the man himself was doing it but some of the comments I am getting is just hilarious. One guy seems only able to write in caps


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> MEANWHILE:


Heh, no shit. 

Not watching Raw this week. If people want to *truly* be heard - start protesting this move by not watching for a week or two. Catch it on Youtube an hour later if you must ,and don't watch during the show. Vince notices the ratings bigtime, and if enough people do it, he loses money with commercial value for lower ratings. I'll live missing Raw for a week, it's really the principal and double standards of WWE of the matter.

And Fuck Linda running for Senate. I hope she loses *again* to spite Vince and this awful program while she runs for office, just like 4 years ago.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The more he posts on twitter the more pathetic he is sounding


He's really blowing any chance he had of coming back with all these tweets.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> You told a guy he's pathetic after he lost what was essentially his dream job... I take it you have never been fired... Or employed for that matter...


Read my tweet :kenny. I said his bitching was pathetic. I said in the tweet that it was unfair so before you respond READ!!!!!! 

Oh and I do have a job. I just would not be stupid enough to say something that could get me fired!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I just sent a tweet to him. :lol


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

Because nobody demanded it: AW fired.

What a bunch of horseshit. Panicky, reactionary children.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> I just sent a tweet to him. :lol


Get ready to get a load of hate and blocked


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I can understand him being bitter. He did just lose his job. Still, this is another example why people should stay away from social media when emotional.


Well at least he isn't yelling at a picture of Vince or threatening suicide. Amazingly his fans are coming off as worse then him with those tweets.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> Fuck Twitter, he should send a Tout.


Woul4 be epic! Especially if slurring. "Ffffuckh yewww...WWE Uverse." But yeah no one wants to hear quit complaining just losing their job.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

He's nicer than me. If some little bitch came on my twitter (don't have one) and told me to shut up there may be mentions of severed heads in the bed and the such.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Or they fired him because the Kobe joke was like his fourth week in a row saying something completely inappropriate during a show.


can you cite the other "inappropriate" jokes?


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Not the best example to use. Randy Orton is someone that the WWE has invested a lot in for almost 10 years. AW was just a good manager who was in FCW for several years.


True. I should have used Lawler racist jokes as example.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well at least he isn't yelling at a picture of Vince or threatening suicide. Amazingly his fans are coming off as worse then him with those tweets.


His twitter fans are just moronic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Dude I have about 20 angry people sending me tweets :lol. I find it funny. I would understand if the man himself was doing it but some of the comments I am getting is just hilarious. One guy seems only able to write in caps


I'm following you now. hilarious.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

So it was for the Kobe remark?? Wow. 

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Btw I could understand if all the messages I got were from him himself and I did not mind his message to me. His fans however are just sad lol.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

FUCK THIS POLITICALLY CORRECT COMPANY !!

I hope that old trick loses every campaign she ever thinks about participating in .. and you wonder why WWE is in the shits 

seriously MMA fans have every right to call Wrestling a pussy sport , because it's run by pussys and mainstream attention whores 


so it's okay to have a drugged up celebrity with a shit reputation host your show via skype but it's not okay for the talents to get over using a harmless funny joke ? 


this sucks donkey's ass on so much level


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

TNA needs more people to tune in they don't give a fuck about this kind of shit and put on a mature product with great wrestling.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Read my tweet :kenny. I said his bitching was pathetic. I said in the tweet that it was unfair so before you respond READ!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and I do have a job. I just would not be stupid enough to say something that could get me fired!


Sounding pathetic... Being pathetic... It's semantics... 

Unfortunatly I did read it... You come off as unsympathetic... Not hard to see why your catching shit...


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Btw I could understand if all the messages I got were from him himself and I did not mind his message to me. His fans however are just sad lol.


How many times have you already posted this exactly same thing to this thread? 100? Nobody cares about your twitter. Or twitter in general for that matter.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I want to send a hateful tweet at him just so he'll be mean to me.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Get ready to get a load of hate and blocked


Lol, thanks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> His twitter fans are just moronic.


You're clearly enjoying it, otherwise you wouldn't feed into it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Sounding pathetic... Being pathetic... It's semantics...
> 
> Unfortunatly I did read it...


Well clearly you didn't. 





Striker Texas Ranger said:


> You're clearly enjoying it, otherwise you wouldn't feed into it.


I am not going to lie I am just sat here laughing at them.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> can you cite the other "inappropriate" jokes?


They were feuding with Primo and Epico. Pretty much every comment AW made was racially themed. At one point he told them to "go back to Taco Bell." There are several things wrong with that one. 

One bad joke didn't get the guy fired. The guy wouldn't stop. I doubt that the Kobe thing was the first time they'd talked to him about it. 

Also, he came across as rather defiant on Twitter almost immediately after issuing his phony apology. 

AW certainly wasn't big enough to get away with doing whatever he wanted.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That 'go back to Taco Bell / run for the border' kind of 'joke' has been used countless times by many WWE superstars during the years.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well clearly you didn't.


"ok aw you got fired, stop moaning like a bitch, it was unfair but your starting to sound pathetic" 

Not much to interpret or read into... You said he's whining like a bitch and he looks/sounds pathetic... Adding the caveat that it's unfair doesn't excuse the rest of the douchebaggery...


...You fucking red repped me? And proudly tout all the twitter hate your recieving....fpalm ... and you say others look pathetic? :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> "ok aw you got fired, stop moaning like a bitch, it was unfair but your starting to sound pathetic"
> 
> Not much to interpret or read into... You said he's whining like a bitch and he looks/sounds pathetic... Adding the caveat that it's unfair doesn't excuse the rest of the douchebaggery...
> 
> ...


I said it was unfair and that his bitching was annoying. That is what I said. You said I said he was pathetic. I was calling his non-stop bitching sad. Please tell me how moaning non stop on twitter is going to help him? It ain't and it may put other companies off from hiring him. And quite frankly I will say what I like. Like I said if A.W. himself was saying this I might care. 

Yeah I did...... and the fact your moaning about it shows who is pathetic.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

this sucks just as him and the PTP where to starting grow on me


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Glad he's gone, he got way more mic time than he deserved. His non-stop yapping during the matches was unbearable.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I said it was unfair and that his bitching was annoying. That is what I said. You said I said he was pathetic. I was calling his non-stop bitching sad. Please tell me how moaning non stop on twitter is going to help him? It ain't and it may put other companies off from hiring him. And quite frankly I will say what I like. Like I said if A.W. himself was saying this I might care.
> 
> *Yeah I did...... and the fact your moaning about it shows who is pathetic.*


Again... Saying someone is bitching when theyre venting isn't going to get favorable results... Unless your trollin... And insinuating that someone is sounding pathetic is essentially calling them pathetic I dunno how that's debatable but ok...

Funny I knew you were gonna go there...

Sorry if I don't take much offense from the guy bragging about all the twitter hate he's getting... If you didn't care about the aw fans you wouldn't mention them either...

I won't disagree with his use of it, I never condoned what he was doing... If you Read my posts you would clearly realize that... I'm just sympathetic to a guy who literally just got fired... Apparently we don't share the same sentiments...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Again... Saying someone is bitching when theyre venting isn't going to get favorable results... Unless your trollin... And insinuating that someone is sounding pathetic is essentially calling them pathetic I dunno how that's debatable but ok...
> 
> Funny I knew you were gonna go there...
> 
> ...


I am too but posting non stop is not going to fix it or make him look good. Bitching non stop on twitter about it is sad. I find it funny what they are sending me.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Shocked and a bit pissed that this happened, AW was steamrolling with his badassery and making PTP along with the tag division interesting again. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope Lawler is next on the chopping block since he offends every group there is. How is making jokes about Asians and a woman's weight completely acceptable but this isn't? This is why I never take this company seriously.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lawler should've been gone when he joined the HoF.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sad to see his release. He was actually making the tag division entertaining again.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

I really...really don't like this.

Love the tweet about not trying to be the next Rock or Austin.

Could you imagine Austin being fired after his "Austin 316" promo for using profanity and mocking a bible verse? Jeez Vince, c'mon!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm gonna miss this guy. He single handedly made people give a fuck about the PTPs and the entire tag division in general.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok so Cena and Rock gets to talk about vaginas and penis.

Vince makes fun of JR bell,patsy

King makes jokes of vickie's weight but yet abraham washington gets released over a comment fuck wwe.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

WWE give him a twitter page which he is now well and truly using against them. Good on AW. Go down swinging.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> WWE give him a twitter page which he is now well and truly using against them. Good on AW. Go down swinging.


And then look really bad in the eyes of other companies making your job prospects lower. What he is saying about WWE is right but the more he posts it the more he is going to come across as a whiny bitch


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow Titus and Young are bad luck...Goldust and AW?. hanging out those guys will get you fired.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Redeemer said:


> Glad he's gone, he got way more mic time than he deserved. His non-stop yapping during the matches was unbearable.


Well, he's not the first guy who gets way more mic time than he deserves and won't shut the hell up during his matches.....

Anyway, a release over something as stupid as a joke is ridiculous. I'm not really gonna miss him, although he could talk, but whatever, I guess. I didn't really pay much attention to him. I just hope somebody really special doesn't make the same kind of mistake.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought I read a while back on one of the dirt sheets that the WWE were willing to let go that Kobe joke he made due to naivety from his part or something? And now this? Oh well, not really high on him, but it's truly a shame this happened. Maybe the complacent talents on the current roster aren't to be blamed afterall.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I am too but posting non stop is not going to fix it or make him look good. Bitching non stop on twitter about it is sad. I find it funny what they are sending me.


Agreed. In the long run it won't do anything at all for him. He might trend on twitter for a moment but it won't translate to shit. The whole fucking sitch is sad if you think about it... Aw looks sad for crying like a petulant child, but Vince and Co. Look just as bad due to a lot of double standards coming to a boiling point ...

Oh and apparently he posted on one of Lindas campaign pages: 

He tweeted to Linda, "Creates jobs my ass!! I'm fired thanks to you and your campaign."

:lol there you have it...

Edit: may I suggest a "guest moderator" for one of Linda's upcoming debates? Lol


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish it was an elaborate work but he's posting way too much on twitter for it to be one lol

I think the best he could've did was not say anything and let the other people do the talking.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Agreed. In the long run it won't do anything at all for him. He might trend on twitter for a moment but it won't translate to shit. The whole fucking sitch is sad if you think about it... Aw looks sad for crying like a petulant child, but Vince and Co. Look just as bad due to a lot of double standards coming to a boiling point ...
> 
> Oh and apparently he posted on one of Lindas campaign pages:
> 
> ...


Exactly. WWE were wrong to fire him but he is killing his own argument by posting non stop as he looks like a child. He should had made a couple of posts with a few retweets and left it so he would look like the bigger person making WWE worse. 


LMAO that is funny as hell :lol. I can understand that one as she did cost him his job. Guy should go to TNA he would do so much better there


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> They were feuding with Primo and Epico. Pretty much every comment AW made was racially themed. At one point he told them to "go back to Taco Bell." There are several things wrong with that one.
> 
> One bad joke didn't get the guy fired. The guy wouldn't stop. I doubt that the Kobe thing was the first time they'd talked to him about it.
> 
> ...


so....you said he made jokes 4 or 5 weeks in a row, but only cited 2. 2 jokes got him fired? lolwat?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> And then look really bad in the eyes of other companies making your job prospects lower. What he is saying about WWE is right but the more he posts it the more he is going to come across as a whiny bitch


a) Why do you care?
b) It's a cycle, isn't it? With your repeated posts about how AW is being a whiner, one could also argue you, too, are being one. When was this release announced, like today or yesterday? I doubt it lasts the week, the guy is pissed and rightfully so.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

WWE is a joke. The company is ran by complete idiots, you can tell by all of the terrible decisions they make. I expect many more people to leave over the next few months.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Please give AW a little more credit guys.

He's obviously being facetious and playing up his controversy while he still has access to the WWE Twitter account. I'm sure he's legitimately upset, but a lot of what he's posting is clearly intentionally over-the-top to be humorous. I really doubt Abraham Washington is furiously pounding out tweets on his phone with a  face.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Eh, let the guy be. I despise double standards, and the potential to see a hypocritical politician's (who I hate just as equally as double standards) campaign get bad press only delights me.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> That 'go back to Taco Bell / run for the border' kind of 'joke' has been used countless times by many WWE superstars during the years.


True, Miz used it on Del Rio and Mysterio like a year ago.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

I really hope they pull a Daniel Bryan and do a quick fire --> rehire.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

No one will remember him in a year or so. Won't effect WWE. Sad really. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

this is a load of crap.. I'm not even a fan of him or the PTP but he didnt deserve this. i'm sure if you dig you could find worse things said in the last year by other people with no consequences. I give him credit for being honest in his twitter, we all suspected it was Linda's campaign that kept WWE in a tame PG state, now its confirmed.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Xiphias said:


> I really hope they pull a Daniel Bryan and do a quick fire --> rehire.


The only way I could see this happening is after the elections and Linda has suffered an embarrassing, demoralizing landslide defeat that makes her give up politics *permanently*... And maybe Vince realize how much time and money He's been wasting on her inevitable failure And how much potential profits he's missed out on due to The strangle hold of political correctness his product is enduring.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I shouldnt have any favorites anymore because they always end up getting released. WWE is really inching me close to the edge, I love the company, but fuck they are making it hard for me to stay watch Raw every week.

I've been a huge fan of Abraham since FCW and new he had potential to be a great character because he was just naturally funny. I loved him, Titus and Darren together watching them interact backstage I could tell they'd be fun to hang out with. It was good chemistry that you dont get to see often from "put together teams".

Very upset by this as obviously there's a double standard and favoritism, but we already knew that. Orton, Jericho, Cena, Cole, Vince himself, Jerry and Mike Tyson being in the HOF despite the fact that he's a convicted rapist.

And let me just say with the Kharma thing, JTG rampaging and now AW's ridiculous firing....an elephant is slowly starting to appear in the room, just saying it's a little odd.

It's all bullshit at the end of the day though, I wish Abraham luck in whatever he does next because in my opinion he's talented when it comes to entertaining.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

It'll never end as long as Linda's alive, she can campaign for senate until the day she dies. All you can do is hope she loses interest or that some lurid hardcore porn past or a meth addiction or something that makes campaigning fruitless comes out.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

The funny thing was, that hardly anyone even noticed the Kobe joke, it was a bathroom break match. I know a few people on this forum didn't realize it until it was pointed out. WWE probably gave AW and the joke more publicity simply from doing this stuff and making him apologize and having Cole apologize on air.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

iHoneyBea said:


> And let me just say with the Kharma thing, JTG rampaging and now AW's ridiculous firing....an elephant is slowly starting to appear in the room, just saying it's a little odd.


What are you implying?!














...

8*D


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> What are you implying?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince loves dem black.....stereotypes.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*I FUCKING HATE VINCE AND HIS COMPANY*

VINCE MCMAHON CAN SAY THE "N" WORD ON NATIONAL T.V. BUT @AWPromotions CAN'T TELL A JOKE.............whats wrong with this picture???All the WWE IS A DOUBLE standard we need to get #WEWANTAW trending on twitter on Monday please.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqvIIBcxKQQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

iHoneyBea said:


> And let me just say with the Kharma thing, JTG rampaging and now AW's ridiculous firing....an elephant is slowly starting to appear in the room, just saying it's a little odd.


You mean this?










Phht, we've known that FOREVER.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE VINCE AND HIS COMPANY*

ive never seen this before....awesome


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE VINCE AND HIS COMPANY*

I remember seeing that...That was old and back when they were pushing things...I have seen way worse and it wasn't like he said that to another black dude...I remember thinking what if he had said that to Booker rather than Cena....


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE VINCE AND HIS COMPANY*

Because Linda is running for Senate and WWE is PG...pretty simple. Also, Vince saying ***** isn't as bad as making fun of a rape.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He like dem ****** that do what theys told.

And someone please tell me CM Punk didnt just add in his two cents on something AGAIN.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing with his last tweet. Punk just needs to chill out.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, can't believe AW got future endeavored. This is just bs though. All because of a little remark he made. It wasn't even that bad either as most of the Little Jimmies in the crowd won't even understand or care what he said. AW has a point about why it's hard to be the next Austin or The Rock now as the company currently is just too restricted. It's difficult to breakout and become the next star. You have to watch out what you say or do. Social media is a benefit but can be cost someone their job if they don't watch out what they say. The "Be A Star" campaign, don't even get me started on that one. I think AW got treated poorly with this decision.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

talented workers getting release while someone like Hornswoggle still has a job.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Motosama said:


> I was wondering the same thing with his last tweet. Punk just needs to chill out.


Or just completely be quiet. I know it's difficult for him cause he has no filter, but just avoid any form of social media where we can see what you say.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Meh. That's bad news. I actually found AW's character enjoyable


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The man apologizes for his Kobe comment, I could see warning, but gets fired. WWE missed out on a actual manager that could be Charismatic and entertaining.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

WWE really pisses me off sometimes, AW didn't deserve this one bit, double standards, whoever fired him needs to get their head straight.

Who am I kidding? It was obviously Vince that fired him, what a clown.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> The man apologizes for his Kobe comment, I could see warning, but gets fired. WWE missed out on a actual manager that could be Charismatic and entertaining.


What I like about this is that instead of releasing him right after he made the comment. They kept him on, had him apologize, make him think that everything was fine.....and THEN release him.

Stay Classy WWE.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree AW shouldn't of said what he did and I think he should of gotten warned. But releasing him is completely over the top. Its ok to give 3 strikes for taking illegal supplements but they immediately release someone for mistakenly going over the line with a statement. I think AW deserved a second chance, he made a mistake...no reason to throw away his career for a mistake. They should of just talked to him, warned him to watch what he says a bit more and left it at that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> What I like about this is that instead of releasing him right after he made the comment. They kept him on, had him apologize, make him think that everything was fine.....and THEN release him.
> 
> Stay Classy WWE.


I don't find this classy at all. Playing mind games with A.W instead of just a instant release. Oh right this is WWE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This fucking company. What a crock of shit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

iHoneyBea said:


> What I like about this is that instead of releasing him right after he made the comment. They kept him on, had him apologize, make him think that everything was fine.....and THEN release him.
> 
> Stay Classy WWE.


Most likely someone from Linda's campaign or one of WWE's big Sponsors like Mattel put heat on Vince to fire him.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I don't find this classy at all. Playing mind games with A.W instead of just a instant release. Oh right this is WWE.


That's exactly what it was, mind games.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow Punk is becoming a bigger douche every time he opens his mouth or types something

Now if we can only get Lawler fired for the "runs for the border" jokes :vince


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he was a 3rd rate talent that made a rape joke...some of you really need to put things in perspective


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> That's exactly what it was, mind games.


Unfortunately jobs are like that, but WWE is a pro at it. A.W will find great success somewhere else.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

I just fast forwarded through his segments anyway....The night when he said what ever he said. I had fast forwarded through it and then heard the announcers apologize about something he said...I didn't even care to rewind to hear what it was....That's how much he entertained me...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> CM Punk
> ‏@CMPunk
> People who have had multiple at-bats and strike out looking every single time...shouldn't complain


REBEL AGAINST THE MACHINE~

Kiss that ass, Punk.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Huganomics said:


> REBEL AGAINST THE MACHINE~
> 
> Kiss that ass, Punk.


WWE is like most jobs you not kissing ass you won't last.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> WWE is like most jobs you not kissing ass you won't last.


Nice rhyme (Y)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What I find really amusing is that this might be brought up in Linda's senate run:artest


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

People actually believed he was going to keep his job after he made a rape joke on PG television? When Cole had to apologize for it on air he might as well added that they wished him well in his feature endeavors. Not a shock, and I honestly like Titus and O'neil better before they were with AW. Never got why people thought so highly of him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I am a big fan of Punk's, but even I am getting tired of him always acting like he is better than everyone else.


Let's face it...was the joke kinda tasteless? Yeah, you could say that....but the WWE are firing a guy for making a random joke, while Punk makes a homophobic remark and just has to apologise and all is well.


I would never like to see Punk get fired, but his remarks were worse, yet, because he is a champion, he gets a slap on the wrist, basically.

AW gets the can because he isn't a top guy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> MEANWHILE:


While all of these comments basically sum up how I feel...

This photo...:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

#BringBackAW needs to trend.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh WWE. What happened to you?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tensai makes racist comments.

Lawler makes racist comments.

Cena bullies Riley.

Vince makes fun of JR's condition, and JR in general.

AW is fired for a harmless joke.

Fuck this company. Fuck Linda. But as Punk says, we're all going to continue pouring money into this company no matter.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

of course. WWE would never condone such offensive content.






or make light of rape in any way.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course guys higher in the roster are going to get more breaks. Not everyone is going to be treated the same. The joke was offensive because it only works if you think women being raped is funny.

AW won't be missed.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^Some fans sure will.



Derek said:


> People actually believed he was going to keep his job after he made a rape joke on PG television? When Cole had to apologize for it on air he might as well added that they wished him well in his feature endeavors. Not a shock, and I honestly like Titus and O'neil better before they were with AW. Never got why people thought so highly of him.


The Guy was a loudmouth, abrasive, obnoxious twit that was slowly starting to get his team that much-needed exposure and make it a joy for crowds to boo them. I saw him as a throwback to the Mouth of the South and that sort of old-school mentality of "we're good for business and all of you, so get used to us you morons." #MILLIONSOFDOLLARS. 

I don't have as much of a problem with the guy being cut loose (even if I don't like it) as much as I do with the hilarious double standards the company enforces. Would be quite a spectacle if someone the calibre of John Cena was caught peddling drugs and seeing the WWE spend half of their yearly earnings bailing him out of trouble.


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Didn't think the joke is that bad to be honest. Angry Boys and Keith Lemon (that WWE target audience in the UK do watch) is far more offensive than that Kobe joke. WWE have lost all perspective. In trying to be so corporate conscious they have forgotten to excite the fans with new larger than life characters. This is why WWE is becomming a chore to watch rather than enjoyable. WWE has gone downhill since they released Mohammed Hassan IMO.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess making a harmless joke is worse then, a stroy line about raping a dead body.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh for fuck sakes.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Tensai makes racist comments.
> 
> Lawler makes racist comments.
> 
> ...


1.) They made him take the Tout down, and Tensai has been depushed and is back to squashing jobbers, except he's doing it on Superstars now.

2.) It was stupid but I pretty much aired it out.

3.) Still hasn't been proven to be true, and if it is, it happened last year and has no bearing on the present.

4.) I'll give you, but JR doesn't act as though he has a problem with it.

5.) AW should've never been fired. WWE brought the bad publicity on themselves by making it an issue. If Michael Cole didn't apologize for AW's comments, we would've just brushed it off.

If Linda wants to go into politics, then more power to her, but she and Vince really need to do something like hold a press conference and ask that WWE fans and voters try to seperate the WWE product from their political views, so that both can thrive or fail on their own instead of because of each other.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

Was AW really entertaining ?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I don't care. 
But tbh I'venever heard of this ''Kobe'' guy before.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

WWE tag division is cursed I swear.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Probably the only manager in the last 6 years that I at least cared about outside of AAE........... fpalm

He was walking himself into a burning house though, he should've seen this coming.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

all WWE doing is trying to create a good Corp imagine for fucking Linda Mcmahon which killing them...A.W step over the line but he didn't serve it. A.W is one of best guy on mic at the moment but he need direction and WWE should have get Foley especially Piper to guide him. Piper is one of the guy who went off script could do great work with A.W

Linda Mcmahon as republican? fuck that shit, people have started to awake knows the really truth how fucking Government sellout their people to these fucking Elites and Corps. if you want better country then tell these two party Rep and Demo to fuck off and create a new system how you as the people want the country to be run or how the county should be run. 

What A.W said on twitter "I remember a time when the WWE didn't care about breaking the mold but now everyone is so afraid of their own shadow. " is true...Austin and Jericho have said it also there's many guys want to do their own thing but they to scared to speak out unlike guys like Cena-Orton have the power.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Was AW really entertaining ?
*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you kidding me?!


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Bullshit. 

I sort of hope, that there'll be more Superstars speaking out in the future. They can't fire everyone.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Newsflash WWE


Cena can give every make a wish kid ever their wish

Be A star could raise millions for anti bullying

And you can be the squeaky clean G rated company for the end of eternity




But people will always associated WWE with dead wrestlers and steroids. Listen to the words of Kane "Embrace the hate"

The mainstream will always look down on you no matter what you do.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

what a world of bullshit this company has become.

well, on the bright side, its fun to see him making jokes on twitter. hopefully he will do a shoot interview and spill the beans on some the bs that is going on right now


----------



## I'm a Mark (Jun 28, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Or just completely be quiet. I know it's difficult for him cause he has no filter, but just avoid any form of social media where we can see what you say.


what did he say?


----------



## illachick (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else but he was the only thing that made me interested in the Primetime Players at all besides their theme music and in turn the only thing that made me interested in the tag division period, WWE certainly hasn't given me any other reasons to be interested.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

A lot of posts on here. It's a shame for him but Rape jokes weren't going to make those who make decisions love him.

Maybe when it all blows over they will bring him back. Hopefully it doesn't rub off and affect Prime Time Players.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Daniel.Bryan said:


> Was AW really entertaining ?


The majority seems to have found him entertaining


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

If they were gonna release him, couldn't they do it in a way that was actually useful? :StephenA. He's a trained wrestler, he can take bumps. Let AW put someone over on the way out. We could've gotten one of three scenarios.


*Scenario 1.*

AJ reprimands AW for his inappropriate comments. AW says something along the lines of "I won't be talked down to by some crazy bitch" AJ forces AW to wrestle.

AW's opponent is Alex Riley. AW begs A-Ry for mercy, saying "we go way back", Riley scoop slams him, but he doesn't go for the pin because he's so excited to be on TV and performing for his A-Ry Addicts, and he toys with him kind of like Cena/Michael Cole. AW gains the advantage after Titus O'Neil trips him. Any hope that Riley has to win, is basically messed up by PTP interference. Derrick Bateman in ToutMan garb runs out and chases Titus & Darren away. AW complains and then turns around and Riley gets another "lucky win" after a spinebuster into a flip over bridge.

AW later tweets...
They fire me for "inappropriate comments" but @AlexRileyWWE gets a push for calling @JohnCena a cracka ass cracka. #KeepinItReal

*Scenario 2. *
AW is forced to wrestle. The Prime Time Players are banned from ringside His opponent is Zack Ryder. Zack Ryder immediately hits the Rough Ryder, and humiliates him further by pinning him with his leg draped over his face, symbolically teabagging him. :ryder1

AW later tweets
I make a joke and I get jobbed out to the guy who shoots on the company on YouTube. #areyouseriousbro #itsalrightcuzitsallwhite

*Scenario 3.*
AW comes out to the ring on SmackDown, mic'd up. He says some stupid thing. Ryback's music hits, he comes out and demolishes AW.

Then later AW tweets...
"They made me into food for @Ryback22. Won't come out the other end for 90 days. #nocompeteclause #feedhimmore

But instead they released him to no fanfare and no one benefits from it. sigh....


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

This sucks, I mean yeah he his Rosa "Crossing the Border" comment was bad and his Kobe comment was worse, but he did not deserve to get fired. It had already past over in my opinion and I thought he was in the clear given his amount of TV time since, but I guess not.

I will say one thing though, his Rock/Stone Cold comments are BS he was no where near them in anyway, and the Rock still cuts great promos, and even in Attitude Era he was not throwing out Rape jokes.

His twitter rant while him being understandably upset, will do him no favors as far as finding another job.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

My patience is wearing thin with the WWE. You're not allowed to do or say nothing anymore. PTP are not worth watching anymore.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I don’t really care for A.W., I mean he had his funny moments from time to time but he wasn’t my cup a tea. However he is right with these comments.
> 
> *@AWPromotions *
> _Just be normal shut up and be a yes man so you can collect your check and feel like your special.
> ...


^ This.
Those are the tweets that stand out form all of this, this is a very common and recurring theme with the WWE.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

I love WWE's logic. Fire a man for saying one comment. Don't give him any warnings or suspension just fire him out of thin air whereas other superstars can say whatever they want and not reap any major consequences because they're top-tier superstars.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Such a shame. I wasn't that big a fan of him through ECW and FCW, but I was beginning to warm to him slowly over time as a manager.

Could have been a very talented talker in the future, we'll never know now.

Yet another name added to the threads/lists asking "Who should have had a chance to make it but didn't?"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Seriously, I hope people don't watch or go to the events and chant "We want AW" for 3 straight hours. Or chant "Vince is a hypocrite" or both. IWC should seek to fuck with live events (for no other reason that a good crowd is always preferable). Vince is catering to kids now, not his older fans. He's made that readily apparent. That's his choice, but it's our choice to fuck with his product. Boo people who should be cheered. Cheer for people trying to generate heat. Chant stupid shit at events. Be great to see "fucking asshole" chants directed at someone like Punk. 

Vince doesn't care about the IWC. Triple H might more, but Vince could care less.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AW Had to go. Mother's were complaining about WWE, which was hurting Linda's senate run. It was completely inappropriate that he make a sex joke on a Wrestling show that parents were allowing their kids to watch. Last thing Linda needs is controversy, and if a company and millions of people have to suffer, while others lose their jobs, so be it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

$500 million lost in 2 years due to retarded decisions like this.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice WWE.Fired the man who makes the tag team division interisting.Soooooo much potential in this guy


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> AW Had to go. Mother's were complaining about WWE, which was hurting Linda's senate run. It was completely inappropriate that he make a sex joke on a Wrestling show that parents were allowing their kids to watch. Last thing Linda needs is controversy, and if a company and millions of people have to suffer, while others lose their jobs, so be it.


Who would fucking understand that joke, are you kidding me ?
11 out of 10 kids would not have any slightest idea about the joke so give me a break.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Oh my, the things that happen while I'm sleeping. This thread has certainly grown. So, let me see; AW's gone on a bridge burning Twitter rage, Punk's made his requisite snarky Tweet, a few folks are calling for Very Bad Things to befall WWE establishment, someone want's to break Linda McMahon’s jaw no, the elephant in the room is waving its trunk around again and AW has declared that he will now be a stand up comedian? This could turn into a phenomenal IWC fist-shaking thread! 

It's easy to understand why he was let go - AW was entirely expendable, no matter how much most of us enjoyed him - but PTP are not going to be the same without their manager. They fit well together. Such a losing situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

To be fair, The guy did fuck all with the tag team he was managing. You could hear crickets during PTP entrance on RAW. He was getting himself over instead of trying to get the guys over. Not that he deserved to get fired but obviously they felt employing him wasnt worth it. He was probably causing more trouble than they were willing to deal with.


----------



## smartmark (Aug 8, 2012)

aw deserved to be fired


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh ffs i;m getting tired of this company...


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

I thought WWE were not going to fire any superstars because of that old hag which is ironic in a way considering he got fired because of that old hag.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Stupid move WWE.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck PG, Fuck Linda, Fuck John Cena.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I can see him being the next Hassan 'what if he wasn't fired' superstar the IWC creams there selves over in the next few years, despite that I actually enjoyed him and I'm upset he got fired for such a minor offence.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Big deal. 

Really worth a 42 page thread?

You all bitch about WWE yet you all continue to watch and pour money into Vinces pockets like the sheep you are.

So who wins?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why _does_ he have to care about black people?

Is this a new law I have not heard of?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE's idiotic mistake can hopefully be TNA's next acquistion.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> WWE's idiotic mistake can hopefully be TNA's next acquistion.


Yeah, let AW go to TNA. That will help them a lot. 
The guy was never going to be a "wrestler" anyway. He was one of the worst performers in FCW after all the time he's spent in the company.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

AwSmash said:


> AW Had to go. Mother's were complaining about WWE, which was hurting Linda's senate run. It was completely inappropriate that he make a sex joke on a Wrestling show that parents were allowing their kids to watch. Last thing Linda needs is controversy, and if a company and millions of people have to suffer, while others lose their jobs, so be it.


I'm done with the WWE after hearing this. I can't stand things like that. I can't stand PG WWE anymore.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, seriously, fuck the WWE, they can stick their pathetic, super PG pile of shit up their arse. Cunts.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think he had potential, but it is what it is. Too bad his career was cut short due to WWEs PG rating and new image that they want to portray. I am telling you it's harder to get over with the PG rating. They are restricted too much sometimes. Although I could see why AWs remark about Kobe would bring the company some heat.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

In any company, the boss gets away with more shit than the employees, especially when the wife of the boss is trying to run for the US Senate. 

That being said, if the firing was done strictly over the Kobe joke, it's a dumb way to fire someone. A couple of months ago, the consensus would have been "Who gives a crap" because it's only AW. I'd say during that time he became a noteworthy character, and something this minor shouldn't be a reason for him to get 'devored like that. 

Personally, I think that it's the Linda mention more than anything because AW said the Kobe joke, got flack for it, and still used the live mic as part of his gimmick. And unless it conflicted with someone Vince is getting money with, it wasn't that big of a deal. The Linda thing is different, even though it's a petty way to fire someone. But at the same time, that tweet was made by the dude who made the Kobe joke a week back, so that probably added it on to the problem.

It's unfortunate that dude is gone and I hope that the Prime Time Players don't experience any backlash because it doesn't have anything to do with them. AW's absence will definitely be missed.

Real Talk.


----------



## cattlemutilation (Aug 21, 2010)

Come on guys. I mean they had to fire him. I mean it's not like this company would ever let an actual convicted rapist play a big role on Wrestlemania or in the HOF, oh wait how much was Mike Tyson payed again?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Warrior said:


> I think he had potential, but it is what it is. Too bad his career was cut short due to WWEs PG rating and new image that they want to portray. *I am telling you it's harder to get over with the PG rating.* They are restricted too much sometimes. Although I could see why AWs remark about Kobe would bring the company some heat.


-nWo got over under the PG rating.
-Lawler called Goldust a "flaming ***" under the PG rating.
-Brock Lesnar bullied a one-legged kid and tossed him down a flight of stairs under the PG rating.

Point is instead of blaming a stupid rating why not put the blame on Vince and his minions for catering too much to the PC douches when he would have laughed in their face in 2002?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I think it's fair to blame Linda's campaign, haha. 

I had nothing really against AW and PTP (besides Titus' lack of wrestling ability), and they were fairly entertaining. 

But it is shitty to fire someone like that, apparently.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Big deal.
> 
> Really worth a 42 page thread?
> 
> ...




The funny thing is that most of the people bitching didn't care too much about A.W before this so it's not like he has this big fanbase. A.W got himself fired. All he had to do was keep his mouth shut after the Kobe joke, but he kept going on and on. Who cares what he brings on TV which isn't much other than him talking loud during the prime time players match.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

next TNA champion


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

He was annoying as fuck. However he didn't deserve to get fired


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> -nWo got over under the PG rating.
> -Lawler called Goldust a "flaming ***" under the PG rating.
> -Brock Lesnar bullied a one-legged kid and tossed him down a flight of stairs under the PG rating.
> 
> Point is instead of blaming a stupid rating why not put the blame on Vince and his minions for catering too much to the PC douches when he would have laughed in their face in 2002?


The NWO is the only thing in that list that I agree with, but the pg rating as a whole has put restrictions on certain moves, blood, cursing, certain attitudes, controversies, and lots of more stuff. I am not blaming the PG rating since I like WWEs current product somewhat,but all I am saying is that it was probably easier to get over when there weren't many restrictions. That is why the Attitude Era was one of the most successful in pro wrestling.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Warrior said:


> The NWO is the only thing in that list that I agree with,


How? WWF was TV-PG in 97 and Smackdown was TV-PG in 2003.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

bigdog40 said:


> The funny thing is that most of the people bitching didn't care too much about A.W before this so it's not like he has this big fanbase. A.W got himself fired. All he had to do was keep his mouth shut after the Kobe joke, but he kept going on and on. *Who cares what he brings on TV* which isn't much other than him talking loud during the prime time players match.


What should we care about otherwise? And I don't know if you have been around the forums recently, but on the past few weeks, AW's fanbase has increased weekly. There are even non-fans that disagree with the firing (including one a couple of posts above me), so stop dickriding WWE for every decision they make.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just want to say that a lot of people keep mentioning the "Kobe" joke. Sure, it mentioned Kobe Bryant and it was a reference to the incident involving him in Colorado, but at the end of the day, it wasn't a "Kobe" joke, it was a fucking RAPE joke. *R-A-P-E*. And on TV-PG, that is NOT OK. 

As soon as he said it, I posted on here in an A.W. thread "so, is he fired yet?" because it was OBVIOUS that was the course of action that needed to be taken. Yes, we're in a politically correct world, it sucks, but that's reality.

Sure, The Big Show did it in the past, but it wasn't TV-PG then. I'm pretty sure WWE wasn't public back then either, nor was Linda McMahon running for Senate. I'm too lazy to look up the dates but there's a BIG fucking difference between then & now. And yes, Mike Tyson, a convicted rapist, is in the WWE Hall of Fame. It's not like we didn't know WWE were hypocrites before this incident.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> How? WWF was TV-PG in 97 and Smackdown was TV-PG in 2003.


I meant from your list. But Smackdown back then didn't have as many restrictions. I liked WWE back in 2003 don't get me wrong but they already had well established guys still around during that time. Now they have many new guys trying to get over.


----------



## panther88 (Sep 22, 2007)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, seriously, fuck the WWE, they can stick their pathetic, super PG pile of shit up their arse. Cunts.


Let me guess, you will be back next week watching WWE shows. If you actually meant what you said you would stop watching WWE altogether but you wont.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I’m not condoning rape, obviously you should never rape anyone. Unless you have a reason like you wanna fuck somebody you think won’t let you. In which case, what other option do you have?”
— Louis C.K.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What matters more than AW being missed is what this reveals to people about WWE.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Sure, The Big Show did it in the past, but it wasn't TV-PG then. I'm pretty sure WWE wasn't public back then either,


Wrong on both. It was on Smackdown which has ALWAYS been TV-PG since 2000. Well, TV-PG DLV in 2003. Look it up. And WWE has been public since 1999.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Walk-In said:


> I just want to say that a lot of people keep mentioning the "Kobe" joke. Sure, it mentioned Kobe Bryant and it was a reference to the incident involving him in Colorado, but at the end of the day, it wasn't a "Kobe" joke, it was a fucking RAPE joke. *R-A-P-E*. And on TV-PG, that is NOT OK.
> 
> As soon as he said it, I posted on here in an A.W. thread "so, is he fired yet?" because it was OBVIOUS that was the course of action that needed to be taken. Yes, we're in a politically correct world, it sucks, but that's reality.
> 
> Sure, The Big Show did it in the past, but it wasn't TV-PG then. I'm pretty sure WWE wasn't public back then either, nor was Linda McMahon running for Senate. I'm too lazy to look up the dates but there's a BIG fucking difference between then & now.


WWE went public with their company on the stock market in October 2000 I believe. So yes even AW himself said the Linda's campaign was pretty much why he was fired. My question is that campaign going request other people be fired as well because I don't think this is the last time something like this happens.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think my biggest question that I wish I knew the answer to was if Vince & Linda McMahon are truly, honestly disillusioned enough to believe that Linda McMahon has a snowball's chance in hell of ever becoming a senator. Like, do they really think they can win, or is this just a way for Linda to occupy her time & the McMahon's to "have fun" with their millions of dollars in the twilight of their careers? What the fuck does she know about politics?

I have no doubt in my mind they got the idea because of Jesse Ventura & Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Walk-In said:


> I think my biggest question that I wish I knew the answer to was if Vince & Linda McMahon are truly, honestly disillusioned enough to believe that Linda McMahon has a snowball's chance in hell of ever becoming a senator. Like, do they really think they can win, or is this just a way for Linda to occupy her time & the McMahon's to "have fun" with their millions of dollars in the twilight of their careers? What the fuck does she know about politics?


The only thing I could think of is like Shane she got tired of being in the company wanted to try something else.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> next TNA champion


More likely a heel manager or GM? Ha


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

How long until people start calling WWE racist.....

Kharma was the most recent release before this, then AW released, and JTG most likely getting released after his comments


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I guess AW isn't unstoppable like Kobe Bryant in a hotel room in Colorado.
> 
> 
> What a shit company , who would want to work for these people? Vince makes fun of JR's bell's palsy and nothing is said.
> ...


that is so true that was waaay more fucked up then what AW said, that actually made me feel uncomfortable watching vince do that shit


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

dxbender said:


> How long until people start calling WWE racist.....
> 
> Kharma was the most recent release before this, then AW released, and JTG most likely getting released after his comments


Everyone already knows that WWE is racist. Michael Hayes is a writer, for christ sake. It's a dead horse at this point.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn, how shit has changed... Katie Vick, and now this. FUCKING LOL


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

It's going to be the end of the world as we know it..


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

And they have a rapist in their HoF...

Everyone should get #JusticeForAW trending during RAW. Or #FuckLinda .


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I just want to say that a lot of people keep mentioning the "Kobe" joke. Sure, it mentioned Kobe Bryant and it was a reference to the incident involving him in Colorado, but at the end of the day, it wasn't a "Kobe" joke, it was a fucking RAPE joke. *R-A-P-E*. And on TV-PG, that is NOT OK.


Dude. This joke was referring to something happening years ago, a time when the young viewers weren't even born yet. Or haven't even heard about. The joke wasn't explicit in any way.

Take me for instance. I had no clue about the event he was referring mostly because I completely forgot about the incident. I'm not a Kobe fan, I'm not a basketball fan at all. My little sister (she's 15) was watching the show with me and she didn't even notice the joke. 

However, Lawler and Cole being silent for a few seconds after his joke and even apologizing to the viewers after the break, probably made everybody who wasn't aware of the reference, google the reference.

It's mostly WWE's fault for making this small joke a huge deal.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's getting to the point I'm almost rooting for this company to go belly up... this shit is just pathetic. There is no defending the WWE anymore. It has become the joke of the wrestling world. Guess Vince still wants to beat WCW... has to upstage them even in falling from grace.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I just want to say that a lot of people keep mentioning the "Kobe" joke. Sure, it mentioned Kobe Bryant and it was a reference to the incident involving him in Colorado, but at the end of the day, it wasn't a "Kobe" joke, it was a fucking RAPE joke. *R-A-P-E*. And on TV-PG, that is NOT OK.
> 
> As soon as he said it, I posted on here in an A.W. thread "so, is he fired yet?" because it was OBVIOUS that was the course of action that needed to be taken. Yes, we're in a politically correct world, it sucks, but that's reality.


If WWE were so sensitive about R-A-P-E they wouldn't have inducted Mike Tyson(a convicted rapist) into the hall of fame. (during the PG era) I think even more people are aware of Tyson than Kobe. Joking about rape (which by the way, Kobe was found not guilty) is nowhere near as bad as inducting an actual rapist to the hall of fame, what the hell does that say? hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just don't understand why he couldn't be fined or suspended 
It must be because he wasnt significant enough to hold on to but known enough to make an example out of.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

AW's reaction: "KOBE BRYANT, WE COMIN FOH YU ******!!!"


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

YESYESYES said:


> *If WWE were so sensitive about R-A-P-E they wouldn't have inducted Mike Tyson(a convicted rapist) into the hall of fame. (during the PG era) I think even more people are aware of Tyson than Kobe. Joking about rape (which by the way, Kobe was found not guilty) is nowhere near as bad as inducting an actual rapist to the hall of fame, what the hell does that say? hypocrisy at it's finest.*


I agree with this post whole-heartedly. 

If you're not famous enough you get fired whereas the popular ones can just say whatever they want (Jerry Lawler, Tensai, Vince etc.) Its a shame that AW had to lose his job, its seriously unfair. He didn't even get a warning or a chance.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just cant believe Vince has fired AW. I know the comments AW came out with were offensive and shouldnt of been said but he did apologise but Vince has gone and done this just so Linda's campaign isnt ruined. Its already ruined and shes not gonna win. Vince needs to wake up and see the PG product is killing WWE


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

One of the biggest mistakes the WWE has committed! 

A championship quality guy was released. 

Now, he can be the new TNA champion!


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

I enjoyed AW and I thought the headset mic thing was a good spin on a teams manager. That said, Prime Time Players were doing well before AW got involved, and my main concern at this point is their push, and that of the tag division, is not halted over this.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Did he cross the line with the Kobe remark. Yes.

Did he apologise and obviously mean no offense when he first made the joke, making it for entertainment purposes. Yes.

Should he have been fired. No.

Has WWE and more specifically the tag team division and even more specifically TItus O'Neil and Darren Young lost a MASSIVE asset. Hell yeah.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> -nWo got over under the PG rating.
> -Lawler called Goldust a "flaming ***" under the PG rating.
> -Brock Lesnar bullied a one-legged kid and tossed him down a flight of stairs under the PG rating.
> 
> Point is instead of blaming a stupid rating why not put the blame on Vince and his minions for catering too much to the PC douches when he would have laughed in their face in 2002?


*The pg era didn't really start until 2008, so all that stuff you mentioned doesn't fall into that category.*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

darksideon said:


> *The pg era didn't really start until 2008, so all that stuff you mentioned doesn't fall into that category.*


WCW was TV-PG when the nWo tore it up, WWF Raw was TV-PG in 1997 when Lawler made that remark and Smackdown was TV-PG in 2003 when Brock almost killed Gowen(it's on their corporate site under the FAQ). I've been watching this stuff since 92 so I know what I'm talking about. Look it up. A TV rating doesn't ruin or destroy a product like idiots claim it does. And there is no PG era.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

YESYESYES said:


> If WWE were so sensitive about R-A-P-E they wouldn't have inducted Mike Tyson(a convicted rapist) into the hall of fame. (during the PG era) I think even more people are aware of Tyson than Kobe. Joking about rape (which by the way, Kobe was found not guilty) is nowhere near as bad as inducting an actual rapist to the hall of fame, what the hell does that say? hypocrisy at it's finest.


This post would have more merit had I not mentioned Mike Tyson myself, in the same post. :lol

Like I said, we all know WWE are hypocrites, so I don't know why we still act shocked when shit like this goes down. They have their own agenda. A.W. doesn't have any celebrity. Mike Tyson helped them make Wrestlemania 14 & has name value.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Why _does_ he have to care about black people?
> 
> Is this a new law I have not heard of?


:bosh

You're not serious, are you

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Just what we need. _Less_ edgyness. What a fucking shame.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Wow I really hope this is just some angle, the guy actually created a memorable moment on Smackdown - probably the first one in a few years with that comment lol. The whole "yes man" mentality is really making the WWE hard to watch, I hope WWE changes their minds.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

its such damn bullshit yo, all cause of the stupid kobe bryant joke. lame ass fuckin wwe. 

god damn fucks. aw was the fucking only think interesting about prime time players. he was interesting and all and now hes gone. such a bad move by wwe. 

fuck wwe


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> WCW was TV-PG when the nWo tore it up, WWF Raw was TV-PG in 1997 when Lawler made that remark and Smackdown was TV-PG in 2003 when Brock almost killed Gowen(it's on their corporate site under the FAQ). I've been watching this stuff since 92 so I know what I'm talking about. Look it up. A TV rating doesn't ruin or destroy a product like idiots claim it does. And there is no PG era.


bro the pg era from the late 90's is much different than now. hell even wcw was edgy. wwe is straight up shit now man. fuckin muppets. fat brodus bovine clay dancin with kids in a ring makes me cryinge. santino marella with hornswoggle. john cena LOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER/star war promo

I could go on. 

wwe fuckin blows dick now


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jericho stomps on Brazilian flag in Brazil (suspended)

Orton fails another drug test (suspended and gets movie deal)

A.W makes a 4 year old joke (FIRE DAT ASS)


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I just dont get how a joke equates to automatic termination when at most it should be a fine, but hell even that's too drastic.

And the whole waiting a week, WHILE he's still on TV doing this, to fire him is baffling me.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> This post would have more merit had I not mentioned Mike Tyson myself, in the same post. :lol
> 
> Like I said, we all know WWE are hypocrites, so I don't know why we still act shocked when shit like this goes down. They have their own agenda. A.W. doesn't have any celebrity. Mike Tyson helped them make Wrestlemania 14 & has name value.


And that goes to goes to show you you can't defend WWE without being made to look stupid due to the hypocrites they are!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> And that goes to goes to show you you can't defend WWE without being made to look stupid due to the hypocrites they are!


I'm not trying to defend WWE at all, I was trying to rationalize it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A company run by wealthy white Republicans is shady and hypocritical in their dealings? Well I never!!!! I don't feel much sympathy for AW because his Attitude Era fanboy bollocks is giving me the worst secondhand embarrassment, but the fuckery of the WWE is as usual a total shame. Gotta love their selective moral code.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

So AW makes a dated unfunny joke about how his client is so powerful he is like a pro-athlete raping a woman. Then he gets fired so dozens of people rush to his defense on the internet. Why? The joke was neither edgy as Kobe's trial was half a decade ago. It wasn't funny because all it boiled down to was that Darren Young was like a rapist. It doesn't fit the product which whether the product sucks because of it is a matter of opinion but the fact remains is that it doesn't. He then goes on a tirade on Twitter in a show of true professionalism prove himself to have both a huge ego and no self-awareness.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

www.blogtalkradio.com/wrestlingheads

^^ We did a State of The WWE show last night after Smackdown and we really touched on how ass backwards the WWE is. AW's firing isn't even the biggest issue that there is in WWE and their hypocrisy. Lots of elements there that could be argued. 

All I can say is fuck Vince and Linda. they've ruined the company that used to have the best product on the market in wrestling.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

A.W. has continued to lambast WWE via Twitter after his contract was terminated Friday for what a company spokesman says was due to his continued use of offensive and inappropriate comments on live television and on social media after making a rape joke on the July 30 episode of Raw.
The boisterous personality strongly feels his firing is unfair and that he is being subject to double standards by WWE, pointing out other similar offensive events where a talent was suspended at most. He wrote, “If I smoked crack or did steroids I’d get suspended but I made a joke and tweeted support Linda and I get fired. #Doesn’tAddUp #Hmmmmm.”
A.W. posted several fan remarks noting WWE’s double standards towards offensive and inappropriate comments, including Tensai making stereotypical remarks about Japanese people last week on Tout, John Cena cracking homophobic insults on WWE programming, Randy Orton suggesting during a radio interview that Kelly Kelly had sexual relations with upwards of ten WWE Superstars, and Cena and Jerry “The King” Lawler hurling weight-related barbs toward Vickie Guerrero.
“They didn’t do shit to Randy Orton when he called Kelly Kelly a slut, you see the double standard? Fuck politics. #AWForLife.”
“Im a HUGE Cena fan, but Cena made fat jokes w/ King, genitalia jokes n **** jokes. Orton bashes K2, Vince mocks JR! #FuckUWWE”
“so stealing a car, having a yng girl trying to fuck 3 guys at once and not to mntion the Tensai thing is ok, but no jokes? #BS”
A.W. continued to point out the hypocrisy in Vince McMahon mocking Jim Ross’ affliction with Bell’s palsy while simultaneously promoting the ‘be a STAR’ anti-bullying campaign; on the June 11 episode of Raw, the WWE Chairman donned a J.R.-style hat, mimicked Ross’ facial paralysis and yelled, “Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!” He re-tweeted, “So Vince can continually bash @JRsBBQ by teasing his ball palsy but yet your comments where deemed worse? Be a star my ass.” He then posted a photo of McMahon distorting his face to ridicule Ross, with the caption reading “MOCKING JR: QUALITY PG ENTERTAINMENT.”
A.W. also pointed out McMahon using a racial slur on WWE programming in 2006, and enclosed a link to footage of the segment. He noted via re-tweet, “VINCE MCMAHON CAN SAY THE “N” WORD ON NATIONAL T.V. BUT @AWPromotions CAN’T TELL A JOKE………….whats wrong with this picture???”
A.W. also feels it’s hypocritical that WWE would celebrate boxer Mike Tyson, who was convicted of rape in 1992 and sentenced to six years in prison. He re-tweeted, “You said one Kobe Bryant rape joke and you got fired. Isn’t Mike Tyson a convicted rapist? Yet he is in the HoF. Hypocrisy.” He then posted side-by-side images of himself and Tyson, with the caption over his photo reading “FIRED FROM WWE OVER RAPE JOKE” and a caption over the Tyson photo reading “CONVICTED RAPIST – WWE HALL OF FAMER.”
A.W. plans to continue to “shoot” as he has set up a second Twitter account under his real name, Brian Jossie, at BJRatedR. He noted on the account, “Ladies and Gentlemen welcome to my fucking non PG world!!! Where all bets are off and I tell it like it is. Fuck the Bull Shit, I’m legit!”


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

This is fucking bullshit. Fuck off WWE


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Shows how much value a manager has these days, guess they feel wrestling talent can make them way more money than a mouthpiece. Though it looks like it was him mentioning Linda's campaign that was the last draw, so not sure people can complain about the rape joke being reason. They might have let that go, they let it go for a week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So Follow AW's twitter for the next week for a good laughs and some backstage dirt?? I'm in.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

METTY said:


> A.W. has continued to lambast WWE via Twitter after his contract was terminated Friday for what a company spokesman says was due to his continued use of offensive and inappropriate comments on live television and on social media after making a rape joke on the July 30 episode of Raw.
> The boisterous personality strongly feels his firing is unfair and that he is being subject to double standards by WWE, pointing out other similar offensive events where a talent was suspended at most. He wrote, “If I smoked crack or did steroids I’d get suspended but I made a joke and tweeted support Linda and I get fired. #Doesn’tAddUp #Hmmmmm.”
> A.W. posted several fan remarks noting WWE’s double standards towards offensive and inappropriate comments, including Tensai making stereotypical remarks about Japanese people last week on Tout, John Cena cracking homophobic insults on WWE programming, Randy Orton suggesting during a radio interview that Kelly Kelly had sexual relations with upwards of ten WWE Superstars, and Cena and Jerry “The King” Lawler hurling weight-related barbs toward Vickie Guerrero.
> “They didn’t do shit to Randy Orton when he called Kelly Kelly a slut, you see the double standard? Fuck politics. #AWForLife.”
> ...





AW got himself fired like I've stated earlier. There's one thing about being edgy and there's another thing about being down right unprofessional. For anybody who defends A.W has never worked in the workplace before. A.W broke some rules so by means he's no angel like people make him out to be and he deserved to get fired. They actually let him off the hook after the Kobe joke, but what got him fired was he kept going on and worse put it out on social media. You have to be dumb to post your frusrations for the company that you work for on a platform like facebook and twitter. Anybody posting stuff that could hurt their employer is career suicide.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh well. that right there is the end of PTP. AW kept them interesting and entertaining. He can be a great mouthpiece for someone at TNA.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I'm not trying to defend WWE at all, I was trying to rationalize it.


Haha, that's not worth the effort!

In the world of WWE, you can't even rationalize their efforts to erase Chris Benoit from history. And since this wont go over well with some people, I'll explain why right here. The only reason they pretend he didn't exist is because they got a lot of bad publicity from the tragedy and Vince holds grudges, so the erasing is more likely his way to say "Fuck you Benoit for the damage you did to my reputation" rather than "It's not right to promote him". They continue to feature Jimmy Snuka in their shows and promote his name as a legend even though he killed his girlfriend back in the 80s and Vince even helped him get away with it because he was a big draw for the company. (And yes, I know Snuka never getting caught means he's technically innocent but he _did_ change his story and when somebody does that, they are 100% guilty.)


----------



## h1799859 (Aug 11, 2012)

i think we need to let this go. otherwise Tensai could be the one fired next. if i were him, id be looking for a new job ahead of time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

h1799859 said:


> i think we need to let this go. otherwise Tensai could be the one fired next. if i were him, id be looking for a new job ahead of time.


Tensai is probably next, his initial push was dropped and Big Show took his place. Now hes just losing and making racial remarks about Asians. Plus didn't WWE say that there would be a proper punishment for what he said?


----------



## rdchili96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love how all of a sudden people care about Washington, no one gave a damn about him before. It's also hilarious how people keep bashing WWE, yet continue to watch and even go and write about it online. The internet has bred vapid stupidity. If WWE sucks, stop watching and running to sites like these to talk about it. I know that won't happen though. Bring up anything that happened before WWE went PG is just stupid. News flash, its not the 1990's anymore. Do the world a favor and grow up.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Feh. Nothing about him struck me as truly interesting, and the Jimmy Hart-esque mid-match comments were headaching. Don't know what would be best for him at this point.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> AW got himself fired like I've stated earlier. There's one thing about being edgy and there's another thing about being down right unprofessional. For anybody who defends A.W has never worked in the workplace before. A.W broke some rules so by means he's no angel like people make him out to be and he deserved to get fired. They actually let him off the hook after the Kobe joke, but what got him fired was he kept going on and worse put it out on social media. You have to be dumb to post your frusrations for the company that you work for on a platform like facebook and twitter. Anybody posting stuff that could hurt their employer is career suicide.


That is a fair point, he didn't do himself any favours, in the end getting fired was HIS fault. 

However through the ranting and raving he does bring up a lot of good points, most of which have been made before, just not as loudly. He does appear to have been VERY harshly punished considering what others get away with. Take note this is wrestling, where you're pushed to be edgy, different, controversial and generally try to grab as much attention as possible.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

rdchili96 said:


> Love how all of a sudden people care about Washington, no one gave a damn about him before. It's also hilarious how people keep bashing WWE, yet continue to watch and even go and write about it online. The internet has bred vapid stupidity. If WWE sucks, stop watching and running to sites like these to talk about it. I know that won't happen though. Bring up anything that happened before WWE went PG is just stupid. News flash, its not the 1990's anymore. Do the world a favor and grow up.


I cared, his mic work entertained me more than the match and his tag team that's for sure. Best line was in Money In The Bank, Derren Young's being pinned and AW shouts "KICK OUT BRUH!" LMFAO and then after that Epico's back gets knocked into the steel post and AW says "Break his BACK!"

Me and my mate burst out laughing when watching it, without him that match would have been shocking.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

AW tried to shake things up, grab the business by the throat and make the most of what he got. All the greats did that, they were given the opportunity to do that and they revolutionised an industry. He didn't even get the chance. Instead he was hit with the harsh reminder of what WWE has become, a pussy show that's only concerned with it's image and nothing else. Vince sold his soul.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

rdchili96 said:


> Love how all of a sudden people care about Washington, no one gave a damn about him before. It's also hilarious how people keep bashing WWE, yet continue to watch and even go and write about it online. The internet has bred vapid stupidity. If WWE sucks, stop watching and running to sites like these to talk about it. I know that won't happen though. Bring up anything that happened before WWE went PG is just stupid. News flash, its not the 1990's anymore. Do the world a favor and grow up.[/QUOTE)
> 
> SMH at this. People are wrestling fans. They want to watch wrestling. They have a right to complain as fans about a product they've loved for years. It doesnt have to be the 90s at all. Once again, people are talking about hypocrisy from WWE DURING THE PG YEARS TOO... shows how much you paid attention. News flash, wrestling fans are debating and ranting on a forum... called Wrestling Forum.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

hassassin said:


> AW tried to shake things up, grab the business by the throat and make the most of what he got. All the greats did that, they were given the opportunity to do that and they revolutionised an industry. He didn't even get the chance. *Instead he was hit with the harsh reminder of what WWE has become, a pussy show that's only concerned with it's image and nothing else. Vince sold his soul.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Sums it up perfectly. AW was getting more and more entertaining over the last month or so. He was really doing what he WANTED to, what is what this business was about.
> 
> ...


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is depressing. Pro wrestling just isn't the same anymore. It's a dying art.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

h1799859 said:


> i think we need to let this go. otherwise Tensai could be the one fired next. if i were him, id be looking for a new job ahead of time.


*He'd be welcomed back to Japan with open arms, problem is that business isn't that good over there at the moment, hence why he came back to WWE.*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

this is one of reason why Austin and Jericho have said in their interview that guys afraid to speak out and come up with their own idea...there's no freedom in WWE anymore but guys expected to become yes man.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope people see this and try and stand up for themselves more. What is Vince going to do, release the rest of the roster which is actually full of talented superstars because they see a vision and see what some fans actually want? I am 100% behind AW and It's a shame when he says don't try and be the next Rock and Austin because it's true, we aren't getting two like that ever again with the company the way it is right now.

What has happened to the business I once loved?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Mehhhhhhhhhhh i dont care enough to even pretend i give a shit.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> this is one of reason why Austin and Jericho have said in their interview that guys afraid to speak out and come up with their own idea...there's no freedom in WWE anymore but guys expected to become yes man.


J.R also said in Legends of Wrestling that the business needs guys using their own personalities and letting the individual's flourish but instead the talent is just following the route set for them by WWE and unfortunately if they go against it they will get fucked over and commit career suicide. They're afraid of losing their dream job they've worked years for.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AW should just go to TNA he would be used properly there and obviously TNA would take a shot at WWE for what they missed out on


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AW should just go to TNA he would be used properly there and obviously TNA would take a shot at WWE for what they missed out on


I agree, TNA is the place which still believes in the vision of the greatest eras. It's only weakness is it's marketing and resources, on a level playing field they'd smash the current WWE.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

This release sums up all that is wrong with WWE in 2012. Consider me disgusted.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> AW got himself fired like I've stated earlier. There's one thing about being edgy and there's another thing about being down right unprofessional. For anybody who defends A.W has never worked in the workplace before. A.W broke some rules so by means he's no angel like people make him out to be and he deserved to get fired. They actually let him off the hook after the Kobe joke, but what got him fired was he kept going on and worse put it out on social media. You have to be dumb to post your frusrations for the company that you work for on a platform like facebook and twitter. Anybody posting stuff that could hurt their employer is career suicide.


He posted those twitter rants after he got released.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hope people see this and try and stand up for themselves more. What is Vince going to do, release the rest of the roster which is actually full of talented superstars because they see a vision and see what some fans actually want? I am 100% behind AW and It's a shame when he says don't try and be the next Rock and Austin because it's true, we aren't getting two like that ever again with the company the way it is right now.
> 
> What has happened to the business I once loved?


Blame Benoit for killing wrestling. After what he did WWE has to be super PC.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Be brilliant if this was all part of some story line... But yeah of course I feel bad for AW he was enjoyable to me and was sparking up the division but people need to stop acting like they cared for him that much. He will be forgotten within a month or two and people will continue to watch wrestling. Yeah people in the WWE makes a lot of mistakes and are still their like orton but aw makes his first one and is gone. Simple people forget in life people with connections, higher power, etc always wins.. Same with WWE I'm sure being close to hhh or a favorite friend of his has always kept him around.. I remember watching ortons documentary and he was talking bout if it wasn't for flair and hhh he probably wouldn't be around today.. Plus orton is a big sell and liked no matter what while AW was liked by some and mainly on the internet because of this incident he wasn't a sell at all and really had no meaning.. Happens in life in general and in wwe some people who don't have that status can't say what they want unless it comes out a success.. That's why wwe wrestlers really can't say what they want while rock or austin could use the kobe rape joke and nothing would have happened


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

hassassin said:


> J.R also said in Legends of Wrestling that the business needs guys using their own personalities and letting the individual's flourish but instead the talent is just following the route set for them by WWE and unfortunately if they go against it they will get fucked over and commit career suicide. They're afraid of losing their dream job they've worked years for.


yes, back in the day there's guys do their own work and got very over...one of great example is Brian Pillman goes of the script and people just don't know what's real or not. 

remember WWE suspend Jericho for kicking a flag? that's one of most dumbest thing ever...all WWE do is say sorry not fucking suspend him. It's god damn TV show why take so fucking serious? intention was to entertain get heel heat and everyone in the crowd knows that. if you love your country then tell the Government to do the right thing or fuck off...they got so many shits going on in the country and all the corruptions.

all WWE doing is having Clean image for Linda...


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

come on now..with A.W comment reaction not all negative but more of mix respond. alot of people find it funny but some it's not funny.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this fucking sucks, but im hardly surprised


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The WWE just gets........ worse and worse. It's hard as a fan for 20 plus years of watching the WWE getting to this point and seeing what's really going on with this company. 

Makes it even worse, when I go to the WWE 13 thread and find out they fucking blurred out SCSA's middle fingers in the game..... a game DEDICATED TO THE ATTITUDE ERA!! SMH at WWE


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Linda's attempt at a career in politics is fucking laughable. It will be the death of WWE! AW should just keep going. Releasing him was the worst thing they could have done. He can let lose now and completely trash the company and they can't do anything to stop him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

AW's comments may be the best thing for the WWE, bigger than CM Punk's comments last year. Let's face, CM Punks "worked shoot" hasn't produced nothing and the only stars to shine from that is Punk. Daniel Bryan got himself over on Smackdown, Kofi has gone down the ladder, Ziggler is still in the same position he was last year, Ryder has dropped of the face of the earth, etc. The "Voice of the Voiceless" hasn't done a damn them for anyone but himself.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wanna make a difference? Boycott the WWE. Don't watch every damn week and then fucking complain about the show. just stop watching altogether and shit will happen. AW shouldn't have been fired. 

It's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wanna make a difference? Boycott the WWE. Don't watch every damn week and then fucking complain about the show. just stop watching altogether and shit will happen. AW shouldn't have been fired.
> 
> It's a fucking disgrace.


You know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wanna make a difference? Boycott the WWE. Don't watch every damn week and then fucking complain about the show. just stop watching altogether and shit will happen. AW shouldn't have been fired.
> 
> It's a fucking disgrace.


This. But WWE never seems to understand. Especially now. Their sponsers help fund the company. Their overseas fans can make up the difference. The sheep fans make the difference. I have to watch due to being a journalist/writer/radio host in the business and WWE being the biggest company, but I might just read results and get fodder off that instead of witnessing the fuckery


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Maximum007 said:


> I'm done with the WWE after hearing this. I can't stand things like that. I can't stand PG WWE anymore.





Masquerade said:


> Who would fucking understand that joke, are you kidding me ?
> 11 out of 10 kids would not have any slightest idea about the joke so give me a break.


I was being sarcastic... I thought it was obvious when I was supporting Linda. Not even one of WF's newest heels that's trying to get a massive push would support that bitch.


----------



## Macho Snake (Jan 3, 2012)

Linda McMahon heel turn


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MethHardy said:


> Blame Benoit for killing wrestling. After what he did WWE has to be super PC.


People need to stop exaggerating with this. The Benoit tragedy was just like the steroid scandal, a case of the media being all over WWE in regards to use of drugs in the business. It's over now and it's been 5 years. Only thing they had to do was make the drug usage more strict and make the in-ring work a bit safer by removing things like chair shots to the head.

Benoit killing his family due to brain damage from getting concussions in a wrestling ring has absolutely _nothing_ to do with them being PC and limiting what wrestlers can say when they have a mic in their hand. It's all to do with Linda's political dreams that they cannot have anything edgy on their programming anymore since in this fucked up politically correct world, you can't breathe without offending some moron.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL. What a fucking joke. He makes a joke that is not really that offensive and made for a better match and they can him.

He's so right when he says to not try and be a standout. I'm sure the Rock and SCSA would've been fired before their rise to stardom in the WWE with this bullshit.

Again, this brings me to my anti-PG argument. I don't think promos need to say "shit" "hell" or whatever WWE considers a bad word, and I don't think you need sick and twisted stuff to make a good storyline but let's face it... We watch a "sport" where the primary concept is two guys who hate each other beat the shit out of each other.... You need that TV-14 rating to add legitimacy and heat.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Jericho stomps on Brazilian flag in Brazil (suspended)
> 
> Orton fails another drug test (suspended and gets movie deal)
> 
> A.W makes a *4 year old joke* (FIRE DAT ASS)


9 years old


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Well...there goes the last glimmering hope of a Tag Team Division resurrection.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

AW needs to calm down on the tweets tbh although i cant dissagree with everything he's saying.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Macho Snake said:


> Linda McMahon heel turn


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSiEUj5x9T8&feature=player_detailpage#t=266s


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Why are people defending this guy? He made a terrible unfunny rape joke that was both 9 years passed the point of relevance and lacking in anything resembling a punchline. He deserved to be fired not because the joke was in poor taste (it was) but because he thought that something that stupid was funny.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSiEUj5x9T8&feature=player_detailpage#t=266s


Oh man, sometimes I forget how bad the McMahons really are as on-air characters. That shit was the worst. Vince, Shane, Steph, Linda...I don't want to fucking see any of them. :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Volantredx said:


> Why are people defending this guy? He made a terrible unfunny rape joke that was both 9 years passed the point of relevance and lacking in anything resembling a punchline. He deserved to be fired not because the joke was in poor taste (it was) but because he thought that something that stupid was funny.


because the WWE is fucking hypocritical. Make a joke about rape, get fired. But rape a woman and get convicted for it? Thats some hall of fame worthy bullshit right there. 

It's not about what he said, we all know his joke was in poor taste, but that doesnt make it grounds for firing. Let's not forget this is the same company who didnt do shit when Big Show said "im the rapist" in a promo...


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

So let me get this straight..... AJ can flirt/have sex with 3 different guys at the same time. Yet A.W can't make a joke ? Better yet Kobi can go to the olympics after what he did but A.W can't make a joke ?

Cm punk can talk shit on twitter about ANYONE he wants but A.W can't make a joke. ?

This comes down to two things either race or money. Most likely money ( they would NEVER fire punk,cena,orton for that joke. They make wwe too much money) but honestly i'm really starting to believe wwe is infact RACIST...... i hate to play the race card but come on the writing is on the wall...... look how they treat their africian american talent......... disgraceful.... isn't booker t the ONLY african american world champion in the history of wwe ?........ yeah their not racist at all......

Chris jerico kicked the brazil flag in brazil for crying out loud and came close to being arrested..... all he got was a 30 day suspension i wonder why ? I wouldn't be the money their making from his name would it ? Of course it is !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Not a big loss, wasnt even that great.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

But was he really only fired because of that joke?? Took them over a week to fire him. Maybe he did something else aswell.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Volantredx said:


> Why are people defending this guy? He made a terrible unfunny rape joke that was both 9 years passed the point of relevance and lacking in anything resembling a punchline. He deserved to be fired not because the joke was in poor taste (it was) but because he thought that something that stupid was funny.


People are defending this guys because it just so happens that he has tons of fans. I myself think he's entertaining. He's a breath of fresh air and is an example of something good in the PG era instead of seeing John Cena all the time. Now WWE just needs to create better stars in each division and more top stars to compete against CM Punk so they can reduce the amount of John Cena they are giving us.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Not gonna try and start a "WWE vs. TNA" argument here, but this release of Abraham Washington has solidified my lack of faith in the WWE. It has dropped from my favourite wrestling program. TNA has taken that spot. Say all you want, but recently we don't hear about this fucking bullshit "politiking" in that company. Honestly, the double standards in the WWE is absolutely sickening. Disgraceful. Hope the WWE fucking suffers for this.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> But was he really only fired because of that joke?? Took them over a week to fire him. Maybe he did something else aswell.


also because he went on twitter and put 'vote for linda or die!!'

and i dont think 'wheres rosa?' helped either.

the guy had balls, lol.


----------



## erik027 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is unfortunate the man had a great mouth piece despite his joke (i thought it was funny), I had no idea it was a rape joke even though I laughed at it. But why fire him?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

He referenced something anybody wouldn't get outside of the US (including myself, I stilll have no idea) and got fired for it? By the company that staged a necrophilia storyline? 

The double standards are no surprise; if John Cena would have said it he would have pulled his goofy face at the camera, Jerry Lawler would have said something about how "controversial" Cena is and it would have been forgotten.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

erik027 said:


> This is unfortunate the man had a great mouth piece despite his joke (i thought it was funny), I had no idea it was a rape joke even though I laughed at it. But why fire him?


I don't even remember hearing him say it, if it wasn't on Smackdown, maybe no one else really noticed it either? Well, I guess WWE did, then had to issue a huge appology, drawing everyones attention to it, then when they did that made him apologize, but since everyone now knew about it they had to fire him. That's one fucked up piece of WWE gold.




DirtSheet88 said:


> He referenced something anybody wouldn't get outside of the US (including myself, I stilll have no idea) and got fired for it? By the company that staged a necrophilia storyline?
> 
> The double standards are no surprise; if John Cena would have said it he would have pulled his goofy face at the camera, Jerry Lawler would have said something about how "controversial" Cena is and it would have been forgotten.


Oh god...I can see it already, and I actually think Cena already popped that joke like a few years ago, so I think you got something there. Lol


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

CrystalFissure said:


> Not gonna try and start a "WWE vs. TNA" argument here, but this release of Abraham Washington has solidified my lack of faith in the WWE. It has dropped from my favourite wrestling program. TNA has taken that spot. Say all you want, but recently we don't hear about this fucking bullshit "politiking" in that company. Honestly, the double standards in the WWE is absolutely sickening. Disgraceful. Hope the WWE fucking suffers for this.


I hope TNA rises up and becomes a threat to the WWE. Start up Monday Night Wars again, bring some competition, and that will force WWE to be at least more entertaining than it has been in this so called PG era.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I never cared for Washington, but its BS they fired him for making a joke.

- Vic


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

If anything I hope this really does stir things up backstage and the low and mid card rise up and try and start a union. It's the perfect time to threaten something like this with Linda's campaign going on and them trying to save face. Vince needs to be reminded he's not invincible and WWE seems to get better when he's scared or in competition.


----------



## erik027 (Apr 3, 2012)

Iormungand said:


> I don't even remember hearing him say it, if it wasn't on Smackdown, maybe no one else really noticed it either? Well, I guess WWE did, then had to issue a huge appology, drawing everyones attention to it, then when they did that made him apologize, but since everyone now knew about it they had to fire him. That's one fucked up piece of WWE gold.


Yeah exactly, Like who even knew? He said it on Smackdown during the Prime Time Playas match against epico and his partner last week. I didn't find out it was a rape joke until I saw TMZ cover this story. So They basically brought skeletons out of the closet for no reason, now everybody knows its a rape joke. Idk whatever.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Meh hopefully Young and O'neil get fired next.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

SnoopSystem said:


> I hope TNA rises up and becomes a threat to the WWE. Start up Monday Night Wars again, bring some competition, and that will force WWE to be at least more entertaining than it has been in this so called PG era.



They tried that and it didn't help either company and A.W is not going to take TNA to the top.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

SnoopSystem said:


> I hope TNA rises up and becomes a threat to the WWE. Start up Monday Night Wars again, bring some competition, and that will force WWE to be at least more entertaining than it has been in this so called PG era.


Lol they tried starting a new Monday Night wars a couple of years ago and TNA fell on it's ass, don't you remember that? Oh wait, having Abraham Washington would totally change that wouldn't it? Don't be stupid


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> I really do hope Linda wins that election because If not then all of this BS has been for nothing. #GoLinda!!


This is the sad truth right here folks, WWE has turned into a cringe worthy Hannah Montana on steroids show so that Linda can buy herself a senate seat.

:no: Fuck you Vince, a guy stands out and does something notable and he get's released for one little remark. 
God i hate what the WWE has become.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

What a great man is AW... you made a big mistake WWE.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly think ROH need him more than TNA does.

The ROH roster is so dry.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

#BringBackAW Make it Trend this Monday PLEASE


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So......stale, boring Punk face is doing it right. If he had any balls, they'd have cost him where he is right now. Got it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Why are people defending this guy? He made a terrible unfunny rape joke that was both 9 years passed the point of relevance and lacking in anything resembling a punchline. He deserved to be fired not because the joke was in poor taste (it was) but because he thought that something that stupid was funny.


Because the firing is so hypocritical; the WWE has done equally offensive stuff(or _worse_) over the years yet no one was fired or punished for it. From the Billy and Chuck wedding to Eugene to Nazi JBL to the Live Sex Celebration, those things were okay for WWE yet an outdated joke from 2003 in which Kobe was found innocent isn't? Orton does drugs but doesn't get fired yet AW does?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
It’s a drag. But it’s not the attitude era anymore “@J_Edwards56: What you think of AW getting Future Endeavored?? Ur from the Attitude Era
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

People keep saying "rape jokes". Excuse me but who got convicted for rape? The girl made some money and hasn't been seen since. If anything, she looks like a gold digger than anything close to the word "victim".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AthenaMark said:


> People keep saying "rape jokes". Excuse me but who got convicted for rape? The girl made some money and hasn't been seen since. If anything, she looks like a gold digger than anything close to the word "victim".


She's a broke drug addict now who will eventually lose custody of her kid so she's even more of a loser now.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> Because the firing is so hypocritical; the WWE has done equally offensive stuff(or _worse_) over the years yet no one was fired or punished for it. From the Billy and Chuck wedding to Eugene to Nazi JBL to the Live Sex Celebration, those things were okay for WWE yet an outdated joke from 2003 in which Kobe was found innocent isn't? Orton does drugs but doesn't get fired yet AW does?




Billy and Chuk was in the script and was a stupid publicity stunt that didn't get over. Live sex was in the script and approved by Vince Mcmahon. Eugene, again approved but Vince, but he didn't go anywhere with it. I found the Zack Gowen thing more offensive, but the thing is that the Kobe reference "WASN'T IN THE SCRIPT" that's why Michael Cole apologized for it immediately. Randy Orton was punished for violiating the wellness policy, and they followed the guidelines that comply with a 2nd offense.


----------



## TheAmericanDragon! (Aug 12, 2012)

It's funny because he wrote on twitter that WWE will not fire him for that Koby remark. He was entertaining through.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

So making a joke is worse than doing drugs? Shake my head.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> So making a joke is worse than doing drugs? Shake my head.


The company guidelines have a set punishment so firing orton would be even more unfair. What does orton have to with this?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> AW got himself fired like I've stated earlier. There's one thing about being edgy and there's another thing about being down right unprofessional. For anybody who defends A.W has never worked in the workplace before. A.W broke some rules so by means he's no angel like people make him out to be and he deserved to get fired. They actually let him off the hook after the Kobe joke, but what got him fired was he kept going on and worse put it out on social media. You have to be dumb to post your frusrations for the company that you work for on a platform like facebook and twitter. Anybody posting stuff that could hurt their employer is career suicide.


Do you believe this is a just punishment to the character AW's performer?


If so, do you believe the other punishments given for those incidents I listed were also fair?


If so, why? If not, why not?


The joke was poor taste noone will disagree, but having the person apologize and think all was well before firing was also in poor taste. Much like 18 seconds got people talking about bs in the ring, this has gotten people talking about bs behind the stage. AW is just the gateway drug, and focusing on the rape aspect of the event all in all seems narrow minded by now.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

bigdog40 said:


> but the thing is that the Kobe reference "WASN'T IN THE SCRIPT" that's why Michael Cole apologized for it immediately. Randy Orton was punished for violiating the wellness policy, and they followed the guidelines that comply with a 2nd offense.


It's live tv. Stuff happens, but he apologized for it. It's not worth getting _fired_ over. My point is they think an outdated joke in which Kobe was innocent is offensive scripted or not yet all of the other things they've done in the past(some _were_ unscripted-see Nazi JBL)is fine and dandy. Randy doing drugs, going crazy in hotels and crapping in divas' bags "weren't in the script" so was he be fired?


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

If they wanted to 'punish' him for the slip up, and 'make an example of him', they didn't need to release him. They should have suspended him, or made him do some 'community service' style charity work. Releasing him seems a bit extreme.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

the modern myth said:


> If they wanted to 'punish' him for the slip up, and 'make an example of him', they didn't need to release him. They should have suspended him, or made him do some 'community service' style charity work. Releasing him seems a bit extreme.


Doing community service for telling an outdated joke about a crime that didn't even occur? That would be pointless.

On a side note, doesn't it send a bad message to use community service as a form of punishment?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I reckon he probably got fired for something different. If he got fired after apologising for a stupid joke then it's ridiculous. I imagine he was a little dumbfounded by the whole having to apology for a little joke and may of said something else or something that the highers didn't like.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to admit I didnr like AW having that mic during matches but I think its harsh he got fired for a comment that he apologised for


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The WWE wants to stay stale and predictable. They don't want edgy characters anymore.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I find it hilarious though, as no one at an age parents are "trying to protect" would ever understand the joke anyhow. It's much like Rocky and Bullwinkle jokes they'd slip in.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

so linda is killing the business with pg.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The company guidelines have a set punishment so firing orton would be even more unfair. What does orton have to with this?


It's not just him. It's the fact that anyone who does drugs gets suspended and what not but a guy makes an outdated joke and gets fired for it. Gives me the feeling that making jokes are worse than doing drugs.


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

This Sucks man!!!, A.W was awesome and everything he said on twitter was right, PG WWE just doesn't work.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

CMSTAR said:


> This Sucks man!!!, A.W was awesome and everything he said on twitter was right, PG WWE just doesn't work.


It worked in the 80s and 90s. Worked for WCW.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> It worked in the 80s and 90s. Worked for WCW.


Probably he meant the current perspective of PG.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The problem isn't PG, it's creative!


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

Yo WWE I'm MAD AT YA!

#millions of dollars
#money making scholars

#i'm mad at ya! WWE!


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently his Twitter account has been suspended as well now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WWE have now closed AW's twitter account. Anyone know his new twitter???


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WWE have now closed AW's twitter account. Anyone know his new twitter???


@bjratedr


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

trevs909 said:


> @bjratedr


Thanks


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

This is the Daniel Bryan tie choke incident all over again


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> It's not just him. It's the fact that anyone who does drugs gets suspended and what not but a guy makes an outdated joke and gets fired for it. Gives me the feeling that making jokes are worse than doing drugs.


They don't have a set guideline for this and he told a RAPE joke on a PG show. The difference between the past is WWE is now a public company. Also Linda is running for senate so they are being more harsh and don't want people doing this. Did he need to make the joke? No and tbh it was a shit joke. Also reading his twitter comment before his bitching I think that may have got him fired for mocking Linda's senate campaign. The guy clearly does not know when to shut his mouth. The wellness policy has nothing to do with this.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> They tried that and it didn't help either company and A.W is not going to take TNA to the top.


Well obviously, but TNA was never in the position to fully compete on WWE's level in the 1st place. That's why I said I hope that TNA "rises." Once they become a threat to the WWE, then comes the huge competition. Nowhere in my post did I saw anything about AW taking TNA to the top. I just can't stand the big WWE abusing their power like this any longer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> They don't have a set guideline for this and he told a RAPE joke on a PG show. The difference between the past is WWE is now a public company. Also Linda is running for senate so they are being more harsh and don't want people doing this. Did he need to make the joke? No and tbh it was a shit joke. Also reading his twitter comment before his bitching I think that may have got him fired for mocking Linda's senate campaign. The guy clearly does not know when to shut his mouth. The wellness policy has nothing to do with this.


Like said, the "RAPE JOKE ON A PG SHOW" excuse doesn't work here because they inducted a convicted rapist in Mike Tyson earlier this year to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

CM Rom said:


> Lol they tried starting a new Monday Night wars a couple of years ago and TNA fell on it's ass, don't you remember that? Oh wait, having Abraham Washington would totally change that wouldn't it? Don't be stupid


First of all, I did not mention anything about AW totally changing anything. It's the situation of him getting fired that makes me more disappointed in the WWE because they continue to be so hypocritical.

Second of all, I'm not "being stupid." Of course they tried a new Monday Night wars and TNA didn't succeed. That's why I said that I hope that TNA "rises." And that doesn't mean they should "attempt" a Monday Night Wars. I mean that they should build themselves up to get on the level of being a threat to WWE. Once that happens, only then there would be an actual Monday Night Wars again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Like said, the "RAPE JOKE ON A PG SHOW" excuse doesn't work here because they inducted a convicted rapist in Mike Tyson earlier this year to the Hall of Fame.


um you still can't do that even though it is stupid having Mike Tyson is the hall of fame. The WWE is hypocritical. If you are at the bottom you cannot get away with this plus like I said I doubt it was the main reason he was fired. It is a PG show and you don't do that on a PG show especially one that has become overly obsessed with looking good in public because of the vile person in your avatar.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn! AW was a good heel and was getting some heat. WWE needs a loud mouth guy like AW.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*I don't want to make a new thread so I will just post this here..*



> *411mania/wrestling*
> 
> Abraham Washington Says He's Not Bashing WWE
> Posted by Jeremy Thomas on 08.12.2012
> ...


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

ADRfan said:


> Damn! AW was a good heel and was getting some heat. WWE needs a loud mouth guy like AW.


Right you are man. He's even a loudmouth in real life since he's been tweeting so much and letting out his frustrations. He has every right to do so because he just lost his job and a lot of the things he's said has really confirmed what some of us have been speculating about the hypocritical WWE. I think it's great to have him actually stand up against the company. The WWE deserves it for treating the midcarders so bad.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

that's the end of AW....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> um you still can't do that even though it is stupid having Mike Tyson is the hall of fame. *The WWE is hypocritical.* If you are at the bottom you cannot get away with this plus like I said I doubt it was the main reason he was fired. It is a PG show and you don't do that on a PG show especially one that has become overly obsessed with looking good in public because of the vile person in your avatar.


Exactly. That's the point. The most that should have happened would have been an apology which IIRC did happen. They should have just left it at that and moved on. Firing him is bullshit. And besides, the joke went over most people's head anyways, specially the targeted audience which is kids. Hell, I didn't know what he meant and found it funny, but knowing the reference only made it funnier for me. And for a PG show, it's hardly the worst to have happened. I'd say Cena slut-shaming Eve a few months ago was a lot worse, specially for a guy that is presented as a role model. Same for Sheamus stealing Alberto's car like it's a joke. And back to the Tyson thing, glorifying a convicted rapist is a lot worse than making a minor joke that relates to a rape scenario.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> It is a PG show and you don't do that on a PG show especially one that has become overly obsessed with looking good in public because of the vile person in your avatar.


Smackdown was TVPG when Big Show said Cena was the white girl and he's Kobe Bryant. Also PG when Brock threw a 1-legged dude down the steps. Or when the Hassan terrorist angle happened. Didn't stop them from going through with it.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Why didnt thye suspend his twitter account earlier?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Smackdown was TVPG when Big Show said Cena was the white girl and he's Kobe Bryant. Also PG when Brock threw a 1-legged dude down the steps. Or when the Hassan terrorist angle happened. Didn't stop them from going through with it.


Hassan was fired and was Linda running for senate when Big Show said it? No plus Big Show even though he has a lot less talent then A.W. is a bigger star then A.W. Back then WWE were not overly sensitive.



Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. That's the point. The most that should have happened would have been an apology which IIRC did happen. They should have just left it at that and moved on. Firing him is bullshit. And besides, the joke went over most people's head anyways, specially the targeted audience which is kids. Hell, I didn't know what he meant and found it funny, but knowing the reference only made it funnier for me. And for a PG show, it's hardly the worst to have happened. I'd say Cena slut-shaming Eve a few months ago was a lot worse, specially for a guy that is presented as a role model. Same for Sheamus stealing Alberto's car like it's a joke. And back to the Tyson thing, glorifying a convicted rapist is a lot worse than making a minor joke that relates to a rape scenario.



Tyson plain and simple should not be in the hall of fame but by now everyone knows the WWE is hypocritical. Calling Eve a slut is not the same as a rape joke which they could get sued for (if Kobe was really petty) plus Linda is running for office. I don't even think that is what caused the firing. I think him joking about Linda's campaign is what got him fired because he can't shut his mouth. The guy does not know when to stop talking (hence why his gimmick was perfect for him) 

The Sheamus thing was retarded mostly for Lawler's making it OK. But if you a minor person within WWE you cannot get away with as much as others will


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Hassan was fired and was Linda running for senate when Big Show said it? No plus Big Show even though he has a lot less talent then A.W. is a bigger star then A.W. Back then WWE were not overly sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this fucking Eugene speaking?! And it's not just you, don't worry, but you people commenting on how ''well, it's the WWE, they're hypocritical that way, so deal with it''. What don't you fucking get? It's WRONG. It's a disgrace that they're being hypocrites like this, and you guys don't even care about it anymore. I'm not American, I didn't get the joke, as I'm sure most people didn't, judging by what others are saying here, and he apologized anyway, so they had absolutely NO valid reason for firing him. But because that disgusting, fascist senile retard Vince McMahon thinks his wife has a shot at Senate (which she clearly doesn't) and is too scared to do anything that's remotely edgy anymore, they fired the guy for making a clearly outdated joke which wasn't a big deal at all. Stop defending them for everything, will you?

I'm surprised some of you even tolerate watching wrestling, you sound like my grandma when she first saw Mark Henry on the television. Grow a pair aldready.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Martins said:


> Is this fucking Eugene speaking?! And it's not just you, don't worry, but you people commenting on how ''well, it's the WWE, they're hypocritical that way, so deal with it''. What don't you fucking get? It's WRONG. It's a disgrace that they're being hypocrites like this, and you guys don't even care about it anymore. I'm not American, I didn't get the joke, as I'm sure most people didn't, judging by what others are saying here, and he apologized anyway, so they had absolutely NO valid reason for firing him. But because that disgusting, fascist senile retard Vince McMahon thinks his wife has a shot at Senate (which she clearly doesn't) and is too scared to do anything that's remotely edgy anymore, they fired the guy for making a clearly outdated joke which wasn't a big deal at all. Stop defending them for everything, will you?
> 
> I'm surprised some of you even tolerate watching wrestling, you sound like my grandma when she first saw Mark Henry on the television. Grow a pair aldready.


So because you disagree you are calling me retarded :kenny? I have said if you could READ THAT I THINK HE WAS FIRED FOR A COMMENT HE MADE ON TWITTER AND NOT BEING ABLE TO SHUT HIS MOUTH. Please shut up. And tbh for once they had a point. Yeah they are hypocrites and they are wrong but the guy himself is stupid for even making the joke. What made him think it was a good idea? The joke was not even funny. There is a difference between being edgy and making a tasteless joke. 

There are massive problems with the WWE. But the firing of A.W. well tbh it is his own fault for making the comment when Linda is running for senate. As well as what he wrote on twitter before being fired.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

does WWE own Abraham Washington name? his real name are Brian Jossie...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> does WWE own Abraham Washington name? his real name are Brian Jossie...


Yes WWE own the rights to the name Abraham Washington


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yes WWE own the rights to the name Abraham Washington


so we can expect George Lincoln in the impact zone?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The Linda joke didn't really bash her or anything. #Vote4LindaOrDie isn't exactly bashing her in any sense. But why can't WWE employees support Linda? They say that they don't want employees saying anything about her because it could make her look bad but they also made WWE PG to make her look better. So employees can't talk about her but WWE can change everything up just for her...and by firing AW, now he can say whatever he wants to her opponents which may end up being worse for her..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> The Linda joke didn't really bash her or anything. #Vote4LindaOrDie isn't exactly bashing her in any sense. But why can't WWE employees support Linda? They say that they don't want employees saying anything about her because it could make her look bad but they also made WWE PG to make her look better. So employees can't talk about her but WWE can change everything up just for her...and by firing AW, now he can say whatever he wants to her opponents which may end up being worse for her..


Yeah but if your boss tell you not to do say something in public would you say it anyway? No someone with common sense would not. The WWE probably though he could not keep his mouth shut and was a liability. It will end up being worse for her I agree there but I think WWE just saw him as a liability. 

PS WWE did not go PG because of the Linda campaign, they went 3 year old PG for the Linda campaign


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Edit: Wrong thread, sorry.

#MillionsOfDollars


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Linda McMahon is killing wrestling.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck Linda and her fucking campaign. Hope the bitch loses (Yes, if you must know, I'm mad). They only did this because they think hes expendable: he is no Orton, Lawler, Cena, Vince etc. They know they won't get a huge fallout from this because A.W. was only slightly over and he was a heel. Bunch of asses. I swear after The Rock title reign, I'm done with this stupid company. WWE is becoming more and more boring and bland and we actually got something refreshing in AW and he gets fired for making a joke about something that happened over 10 years ago. But its perfectly fine for Lawler and Cena to tag-team Vickie about her weight.

Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Dunno if it's already been said, but AW's Twitter is suspended.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah he has got his own personal one so he will be using that from now on


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah he has got his own personal one so he will be using that from now on


Ah, okay. What is it? I'm not huge on Twitter.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

@BJRatedR

Edit: Some of the tweets did make me laugh. One fan saying saying tell someone to suck a dick again as it ruled. Because that is an insult that is never ever used.

He also uploaded a pic of him fake crying over his release with a tweet saying he is all broken up over his release LMFABO!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> @BJRatedR
> 
> Edit: Some of the tweets did make me laugh. One fan saying saying tell someone to suck a dick again as it ruled. Because that is an insult that is never ever used.
> 
> He also uploaded a pic of him fake crying over his release with a tweet saying he is all broken up over his release LMFABO!!!


Love it.

He also re-tweeted someone who said we should get #WeWantAW trending tomorrow night during raw.

I'm down.

EDIT: also look at this! Died.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Love it.
> 
> He also re-tweeted someone who said we should get #WeWantAW trending tomorrow night during raw.
> 
> ...


Yeah um I don't see him getting his job lol ever after reading some of the tweets. I feel it was harsh even though it was his own fault he should have not posted so much and retweeted so much because no matter how much support he gets they won't bring him back.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Love it.
> 
> He also re-tweeted someone who said we should get #WeWantAW trending tomorrow night during raw.
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao ok that tweet made my day. WWE you have made a grievous mistake.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah um I don't see him getting his job lol ever after reading some of the tweets. I feel it was harsh even though it was his own fault he should have not posted so much and retweeted so much because no matter how much support he gets they won't bring him back.


Sadly it's true.

Maybe he'll go to TNA.. Who knows.

But this dude is seriously making me laugh my off with some of these tweets.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

More proof he would be better in TNA. I find his jokes awful but a lot of people like them but they don't fit a PG company. He could get away with these jokes a lot better in TNA and would have free range on the mic.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

He would have some freedom in TNA. It would work to his advantage and really allow him to shine.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Linda McMahon is killing wrestling.


no, its even broader than that. 

the general pussification of this world is killing wrestling. So much so that people in the public eye cant so much as crack a joke without worrying about which fucking group of people theyre going to be offending.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Love it.
> 
> He also re-tweeted someone who said we should get #WeWantAW trending tomorrow night during raw.
> 
> ...


LMAO!! He's going off!

Edit: I looked at some of his other tweets. In some of them, he's going too far. He's practically killed any chance of any major wrestling company hiring him.


----------



## crushachris (Aug 13, 2011)

Make #WeWantAW trend on Twitter tomorrow night to get Abraham Washington back! Please let's try getting Brian's job back with the power of Twitter!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

crushachris said:


> Make #WeWantAW trend on Twitter tomorrow night to get Abraham Washington back! Please let's try getting Brian's job back with the power of Twitter!


:kenny to anyone thinks he has a chance of getting his job back after the stuff he has wrote on twitter right or wrong. Bryan did not go all over twitter slagging off the company and was most likely going to be rehired anyway. The only way he would come back is if this was a work. You can try if you want him back but don't get your hopes up mate


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Even if we do that, all of the stuff that he said ruined any chance of being brought back.


----------



## crushachris (Aug 13, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny to anyone thinks he has a chance of getting his job back after the stuff he has wrote on twitter right or wrong. Bryan did not go all over twitter slagging off the company and was most likely going to be rehired anyway. The only way he would come back is if this was a work. You can try if you want him back but don't get your hopes up mate


Never hurts to try buddy


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

I found this unintentionally funny how the "R" is cropped out of Raw on this picture WWE just put up on Facebook leaving just "AW".


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

crushachris said:


> Never hurts to try buddy


You can do it to show support if your a fan of him but it won't work.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

mDp said:


> I found this unintentionally funny how the "R" is cropped out of Raw on this picture WWE just put up on Facebook leaving just "AW".


Maybe all of this is just a work......WWE and their trolling skills. Somewhere AW is laughing at this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah um I don't see him getting his job lol ever after reading some of the tweets. I feel it was harsh even though it was his own fault he should have not posted so much and retweeted so much because no matter how much support he gets they won't bring him back.


At least he'll expose those piece of shits.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> At least he'll expose those piece of shits.


I am very interested in what comes out of his twitter in the next few weeks. While I think it was partly his fault there is some horrible practices backstage going on


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the only thing that mattered in the tt division. bullshit.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Maybe all of this is just a work......WWE and their trolling skills. Somewhere AW is laughing at this.


lol "RAW is AW"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

After all this, the last thing I would want is for him to go BACK to WWE. Then he would just be silenced & made a fool.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Iron Sheik recently found out about AW's release


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Hope he can go where his talent is appreciated. That sucks, he had a awesome character. Wonder if they are going to screw up O'Neil and Young now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck man, I think WWE is gonna rehire him just to save face and for it to be some epic angle, maybe he'll be the next great manager, cause he sure as hell can speak, and he has a strong ass opinion, I liked him with the PTP but now looking back he's actually making a big splash about this and he's fuckin' awesome. He's pointing out everything that we say about how hypocritical the WWE is, maybe this is exactly what we needed to kickstart some sort of revolt against this shit, hopefully the midcarders follow suit. TNA can capitalize on this hard if they sign him.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Even if we do that, all of the stuff that he said ruined any chance of being brought back.


Yeah, basically this.

After I went and read just about every tweet he sent out, there's no point in even trying. He's ruined his chances, if there even were any.

Go to TNA AW, let yourself be huge.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys I seriously think this could be fake, on the official WWE Firing page they call him not his real name but A.W. They ALWAYS call by real name unless it's a fake.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Guys I seriously think this could be fake, on the official WWE Firing page they call him not his real name but A.W. They ALWAYS call by real name unless it's a fake.


If this turns out to be a work, that's crazy. Go look at the things AW has been saying on his personal twitter.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

mDp said:


> I found this unintentionally funny how the "R" is cropped out of Raw on this picture WWE just put up on Facebook leaving just "AW".


I think that's what they want the audience to say and feel...

"Big Show is in the main event...AW CRAP."


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Somebody ask him some good questions while he's still in a talking mood.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Sad. This really tells me that WWE doesn't care about the tag team division at all. I hope this is a work, but I have to take a breath of doubt about that one.


----------



## MMAMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

his twitter got suspended so he got a new twitter named @BJRatedR

after one day he has gotten like 8000 followers

i really think this shit can help AW more


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well he is sounding like a little bitch with all those tweets. Good ridance.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I loved the guy. He was damn funny.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Brian Jossie @BJRatedR "Is it me or does Linda McMahon make Hilary Clinton look like Angelina Fucking Jolie!!"

Yup, AW doesn't just burn bridges, he fucking nukes 'em. :lol


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> At least he'll expose those piece of shits.


And that's the bottom line. I'm one of the people he's RT'ing on his new account @BJRatedR (nothing to do with blowjobs his real name's Brian Jossie). It's fun getting a chance to take the piss out of WWE with a wider audience getting to see it.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder whats gonna happen with the prime time players tonight on Raw now AW is gone???


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like it's back to not giving a shit about the tag team division for me.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I wonder whats gonna happen with the prime time players tonight on Raw now AW is gone???





Maybe the focus will actually be on the prime time players themselves and we can actually pay attention to their match, instead of AW distracting the audience during their matches.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

bigdog40 said:


> Maybe the focus will actually be on the prime time players themselves and we can actually pay attention to their match, instead of AW distracting the audience during their matches.


Paying attention to Titus trying to wrestle can be painful. 
That being said, AW was so brutally annoying during their matches that it's still an improvement.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

If TNA have any sense whatsoever they should sign AW as a wrestler and market him as their biggest star. If his talent goes to waste it will be one of the biggest tragedies from a talent perspective of all-time. 

I don't want to be one of those obnoxious internet scumbags who throws around death wishes like it's nothing, but if Linda McMahon would hurry up and die the WWE would be a much better (and fairer on a human level) place for performers and viewers. Again, I don't want to get in trouble for saying that but I am completely enraged by Linda and her effect on WWE. They should have suspended him if they wanted to make a point to the media to say "we're clean cut, guys!".


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Despite his recent "success" as a mild Twitter sensation, hardly anyone knows AW. Why would anyone want to market him as their biggest star? 
He's also absolutely terrible as an in-ring performer. As judged by his Twitter stupidity, AW's brand of "humor" goes too far far too often. That's probably not the sort of publicity that even TNA would want to deal with long term. 

How many times does it need to be said that AW didn't get fired for making "one joke." It was a systematic problem with him. He was constantly going "off script" and saying questionable things. He also clearly had the wrong attitude about the situation, since almost immediately after his "apology" he went back to calling out his "haters" and laughing at people who thought he was in trouble on Twitter. THAT is what got him fired.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Why would anyone want to market him as their biggest star?
> He's also absolutely terrible as an in-ring performer.


Ring skills don't mean a thing when you have as much natural charisma and are as good on the mic as AW.


----------



## edgewater (Aug 8, 2012)

AW really needed/needs to learn when to keep his mouth shut in the current WWE climate. He's a supremely talented guy, there's no question about that, but you have to be able to 'play the game' unfortunately, and like Ken Doane, he's shown that he can't do that. The fact that he was off TV for a long time since ECW would suggest that his conduct has been perceived a problem for a while. I personally think that his edgy charisma should be embraced, not quashed, but WWE are the ones making decisions and he didn't adapt to what was required.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

crushachris said:


> Make #WeWantAW trend on Twitter tomorrow night to get Abraham Washington back! Please let's try getting Brian's job back with the power of Twitter!


Getting him trending on Twitter is a great idea, but what would really make an impact is for the live audience in the arena to *chant for AW over and over during RAW, especially during Prime Time Player's segments or tag team matches.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Ring skills don't mean a thing when you have as much natural charisma and are as good on the mic as AW.


:kenny no way should he be marketed as TNA's top star. He has no in ring skills. He could great there as a manager but that is it


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny no way should be marketed as TNA's top star. He has no in ring skills. He could great there as a manager but that is it




Kenny as TNA's biggest superstar:lmao, only thing is that TNA doesn't want him.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

TNA should def hire him as a manager, they would be gaining talent and fans.

Not saying AW has tons of fans but TNA would be giving a "we are different from this outdated WWE" message which will def mean new viewers.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll lol if AW gets chants when/if the PTP are on Raw tonight.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

He would be good in TNA as Kenny King's manager.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

As A.W. predicted, his original Twitter account was suspended after the terminated WWE Superstar posted a multitude of messages disparaging his former employer and Vince McMahon’s wife Linda McMahon. A.W., however, set up another account under his real name, Brian Jossie, at BJRatedR and has continued to sound off on the sports-entertainment organization as well as Linda.

Jossie believes WWE had his original account shut down, writing, “Yeah the #WWE shut down my old account. It’s all good. It was fun while it lasted.” When asked whether the account was his property, he responded, “Not really sure. Although when it comes to the #WWE they own everything like Satan, including your soul,lol!”

Jossie, who blames Linda and her ongoing U.S. Senate campaign for his termination from WWE, subsequently posted three images ridiculing the political hopeful. In the first pic, he posted a joke poster of McMahon reading “UNSTOPPABLE”-a takeoff of the Barack Obama “Hope” poster. He then posted an unflattering photo of McMahon, noting, “Is it me or does Linda McMahon make Hilary Clinton look like Angelina Fucking Jolie!!” Jossie was also sent a side-by-side image of Linda and the Cryptkeeper and asked if he sees a resemblance. “Yep! CryptKeeper might have her beat,” he wrote.

Jossie had also tweeted, “@Linda_McMahon has cost more ******* jobs than hurricane Katrina!!” However, he stated minutes later that he doesn’t hate Linda and that he’s merely joking around.

“I don’t hate Linda, I’m doing what a comedian would do. Making light of a serious situation inorder to make people think!” Jossie wrote.

He then continued the Linda jokes, writing, “David Duke would hire my black ass before @Linda_McMahon!” He then added, “Sorry I won’t be HANGING out at any #WWE shows. There’s enough pro wrestling lynching as it is….”

In response to a fan comment stating, “It’s pretty damn funny that @WWE actually thinks @Linda_McMahon has a chance at winning,” Jossie responded, “Agreed, Them muthafuckas are as high as Jeff Hardy!!!”

Jossie was also asked whether one needs to “play the game” in order to survive the political minefield of WWE. He responded, “Politics is a must. Everyone plays the GAME!! Some (Divas) more than others….#WinkWink #HHH.”

A Twitter user sent Jossie a mock graphic proposing a Street Fight between himself and Vince McMahon at WrestleMania XXIX, to which he responded, “Ha! Yeah I’d whoop that old man’s ass! I’d only do it if Shane and Steph joined in. #McMahonSmackdown!” He also noted “as soon as I see Vince on TV this Nike is gonna fuck my plasma up!!”

Jossie was also asked how WWE would have acted had he made a Mike Tyson rape joke rather than a Kobe Bryant one. “Nope I would have probably got a raise! #WhatTheFuck?” he responded.

Finally, Jossie was asked whether he’s calling out WWE for exposure, to be controversial or out of bitterness. “I’m just saying my peace. I wish more people would be like JTG and not be afraid to speak up. #Courage,” he says.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

He hates Vince so he insults his wife. Classy.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

hhhfan474 said:


> “I don’t hate Linda, I’m doing what a comedian would do. Making light of a serious situation inorder to make people think!” Jossie wrote.


While I may side with AW and fully respect him for being so open about his opinions (even though I think he's taking it a little too far lately), I cannot stand the "comedian" argument in which you can say any damn thing you want, and no matter how serious you may be, you get a free pass because you claim it to be "humor." It's just a lazy way of covering your tracks. Just because he's told some jokes on TV does not make him a "comedian." :no:

Yes, AW, the way you present your opinion is humor (barely), but your opinion is completely serious. When you publicly (and constantly) bash a person indirectly responsible for you losing your job (no matter how you phrase it), it's not making "light" of the situation, it's just you wanting to say everything you feel without looking like an asshole.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Chris Jericho took fan questions on Twitter this weekend and was asked about WWE releasing AW. He replied:

"It’s a drag. But it’s not the attitude era anymore"

What do you think about this tweet?

Y2J is right about WWE not being Attidute any more.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

It might not be, but it needs to be.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

*Indeed so. It's not the days when you can get away with things..well unless you are someone like HHH or Cena. *


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Vince just made fun of Jim Ross' disease just a few weeks before AW made a joke. It pisses me off that WWE is extremely hypocritical in terms of who gets away with things and who doesn't. HHH, Cena, and the Rock could pretty much get away with saying anything and double standards like that are just unfair.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

What a bullshit company. Vince gets his personal jollies off making fun of one of his most loyal employees Bell's Palsy and then fires a talent for a ten year old joke that could be told on most talk shows daily.

Couple that with the recent testimony of writers and you really start to see just how out of touch Vince is with the rest of the world. He's a sick man surrounded by yes-men which is even worse for him.

I doubt I'll ever sink another dime into that ridiculous company.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



tor187 said:


> Vince just made fun of Jim Ross' disease just a few weeks before AW made a joke. It pisses me off that WWE is extremely hypocritical in terms of who gets away with things and who doesn't. HHH, Cena, and the Rock could pretty much get away with saying anything and double standards like that are just unfair.


*Life's not fair and WWE has never been a fair working environment. 

Besides he got released mostly because of Linda's twitter bit. *


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Like I said in another thread about why he was released, it's fucking hypocritical. Do you think they would do this if it were Orton? Cena? Punk? Of course not. 

What he said was dumb, but he has every right to be angry, because it wouldn't have happened to certain people.

Punk made homophobic remarks, all he gets is OH PUNK, GO ON TWITTER AND SAY SORRY.



I fucking love Punk, I wouldn't ever want him to get fired, but you're going to tell me that wasn't even close to the same level as what AW said? Difference here is, AW was making a joke, Punk wasn't.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Jericho is right. Times have changed. Vickie is such a great heat magnet manager and she has never really said anything like AW did. There have been some amazing promos the last couple years and they didnt need cursing or controversial aspects. I think its just creatives problem that they cant bring anything to entertain the masses. Its a shame ppl keep begging for the AE back kinda like ppl i heard on podcasts whining about basketball now and wishing the days of MJ and 90's basketball was back.


AW should have been suspended and not fired though, that joke was in bad taste but it was a mistake and im sure he wouldnt have said it again.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



ice_edge said:


> *Life's not fair and WWE has never been a fair working environment.
> 
> Besides he got released mostly because of Linda's twitter bit. *


Didn't he post a statement of support for Linda on Twitter? I guess Linda didn't want to take the risk of having her opponent finding out about it and making it seem like Linda condoned AW's actions. Whatever the case may be, this Senate run by Linda McMahon is ruining WWE. I really hope she loses badly.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



tor187 said:


> Didn't he post a statement of support for Linda on Twitter? I guess Linda didn't want to take the risk of having her opponent finding out about it and making it seem like Linda condoned AW's actions. Whatever the case may be, this Senate run by Linda McMahon is ruining WWE. I really hope she loses badly.


*She seems to be a very easy target. Not only this but all they need to do is just mention be a bully but don't be a star campaign. It seems her run was doomed even before it began but none the less I believe she will keep leeching money from WWE since that ego of Vince's is bound to rub off on her spouse. *


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Mehhh... is it hypocritical? I guess. But double-standards exist for legitimate reasons.

Do you treat your television the same way you treat the change in your pocket? AW's small-time stuff. He does not have the market leverage, nor the long-term trust of the company, nor the WWE's massive investment, to get away with stuff like that. Pure and simple.

It sucks. But I personally thought both his Kobe and Mother Theresa jokes were stupid and not necessary (I'm an athiest, by the way, so it's not because I'm Catholic or anything). Which is a shame because his gimmick was enjoyable and I loved the running commentary during matches. But the Kobe joke was in poor taste and wasn't even funny. Why joke about rape? Just. Why? There's NO reason for a joke like that. It was a stupid joke to make and it cost him his job. The man did it to himself.

What's even worse is the way this affects the entire roster. AW was given great freedom, obviously, to go out there and ramble with an open mic and say whatever he damn pleased. They trusted him with that freedom and it was edgy and different and good television. They trusted him and he went and did something stupid with it. One bad apple spoils the whole bunch.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



Living Tribunal said:


> It might not be, but it needs to be.


The Attitude era wasn't as good as people remember it...just saying...

Jericho is right, AW should have just laid off twitter after the Kobe thing cause it looked like that was going to slide. He tweeted a Linda McMahon thing. Drew attention to himself. Made people notice the Kobe things more and he got the axe.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



Daniel.Bryan said:


> Chris Jericho took fan questions on Twitter this weekend and was asked about WWE releasing AW. He replied:
> 
> *"It’s a drag. But it’s not the attitude era anymore"*
> 
> ...


Yeah, Attitude was successful, entertaining, interesting, thoroughly engaging and not a waste of my time.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

He's right. He got suspended for a month because of kicking a flag where a couple years ago JBL goosestepped and didn't get anything. 
You're just not able to get away with that stuff anymore.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

It's the literal definition of hypocritical. They espouse values they don't actually have. I can't really get mad, because I have no idea what it's like to run a business of that size, and they have sponsors they have to deal with. But I can certainly call it was it is, and that's hypocrisy.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

The thing is, nobody wants *exactly* the attitude era back, there were some good parts to it but then again there was a lot of bad even back then.... but what people want is an edgy show, it doesn't have to be as over the top as it was back then, but people like seeing edgy heels, which can be noted by how over Punk was last year just by cutting that one promo.

That being said, AW made what was otherwise a 2 hour forgettable show memorable.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

I don't think anyone's asking for "Attitude" it wouldn't work in today's society, They'd get pulled of the air because of this PC mentality the world pretends to have these days because people are scarred to offend. Were not asking for the attitude era to come back i grew up threw that and loved it, I'd just rather Vince grow a new pair or take them out of Linda's purse and dust them off, The WWE needs an edge to it maybe as there fan base of children grow the WWE will with them, But i cant see it happening myself.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Are people just realizing times have changed now?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



liberty_JAC said:


> Mehhh... is it hypocritical? I guess. But double-standards exist for legitimate reasons.
> 
> Do you treat your television the same way you treat the change in your pocket? AW's small-time stuff. He does not have the market leverage, nor the long-term trust of the company, nor the WWE's massive investment, to get away with stuff like that. Pure and simple.
> 
> ...


All good and valid reasons. The issue still stands though. When your boss is stupid enough to mock cerebal palsy on live television it makes the company look like a clumsily-run organisation. Yes, you can't fire the big fish for dumb things (so long as they aren't catastrophic) like small-fry AW did but it makes the entire thing look like it's run by power-mongering clowns, as if if it's essentially saying "I'm the big guy, and what I say goes no matter what." 

What makes matters worse is that every twelve year old and their grandma can find out about the inner workings of the industry through Twitter alone, making these contradictory internal flaws all the more transparent.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Apparently he was fired over the phone. Apparently that is standard practice. Apparently, that is some old bullshit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*

Jericho was always pro WWE no matter what, remember when he told us to shut up the day Orton beat Christian on SD for the WHC.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Chris Jericho Replies To Fan Tweet About AW's Release*



Brodus Clay said:


> Jericho was always pro WWE no matter what, remember when he told us to shut up the day Orton beat Christian on SD for the WHC.


and look how that turned out.. we had some good matches between the 2 but all in all the people complaining were right in how they thought wwe thought of christian, not highly at all.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

What a joke. He was one of the best and most entertaining managers in years. 

Fuck Vince McMahon. He can make fun of JR's bells palsy and he can't let one Kobe Bryant joke (that no kid in the audience even got) slide? Fucking petty shit. I don't blame AW for lashing out. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

So did AW trend at anytime during RAW? What about Linda? If she did I hope it was somewhere along the lines of #BitchCuntLinda, #CreatingJobsMyAss, #Linda'sCampaignisafail, #GrowapairMcMahon.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

THANK GOD. Thank God he's finally gone. He was horrible and so are the Prime Time Players.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

His comments were hilarious but totally moronic. I don't know why so many people are surprised at his firing. Yeah there's double standards but that's nothing new either.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

MrAxew said:


> So did AW trend at anytime during RAW? What about Linda? If she did I hope it was somewhere along the lines of #BitchCuntLinda, #CreatingJobsMyAss, #Linda'sCampaignisafail, #GrowapairMcMahon.




Haha, nope and I was on twitter all night so obviously except for the IWC, nobody cares about A.W. and nobody cared about A.W before the whole rape joke incident.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

after yesterday reading A.W tweet and have to say he deserve it....he fired not for Kobe Bryan joke but for bitching since the first day.

A.W got fired should have gone quite...WWE just doing there business trying to keep it clean so can't blame them but we wish Linda quit.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> Haha, nope and I was on twitter all night so obviously except for the IWC, nobody cares about A.W. and nobody cared about A.W before the whole rape joke incident.


Oh that's a pity. I got myself charged up for nothing :c Oh well, I guess he'll be forgotten in 1 week or so.


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

It's really a shame... a charismatic manager helps a lot the uncharismatic wrestlers...


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait, when did PTP get themselves a manager?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see people are saying how if certain wrestler said it they wouldn't of got fired which makes me believe even more that he got fired for something different, maybe he stood up for himself and said how its a bullshit decision or something or was wondering why on earth they were apologising for it.

The WWE isn't in the Attitude Era no more and they shouldn't go back to such such an era, but boy do they need a little bit more attitude, fuck.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Good. He was a low level manager in the WWE. He has no business making rape jokes. He's lucky he even had a job. He should have been a yes man. His job with the WWE is the equivalent of working at Mcdonalds.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

So he got fired for supporting Linda? That's even weaker than the rumored first reason, like the troll above stated incorrectly. And numerous signs for AW were taken before Raw in Dallas - that's weak. I wish fans snuck them in under clothing, or made them in the arena. 

http://www.sescoops.com/a-w-fan-sig...-dallas-fired-star-says-wwe-is-afraid-of-him/

"“Vince didn’t want some no name ***** associated with his less than stellar half mummified ass wife! #Vote4ChrisMurphy.”

Jossie then challenged “Rowdy” Roddy Piper, who hosted “Piper’s Pit” on Raw, to a verbal duel.

“I would love to be on Pipers Pit!! That muthafucka would be speechless! He ain’t neva met a guy like me….,” Jossie wrote. “AbeWashVsPipersPit! In my opinion Piper’s Pit wins. He was allowed to speak his mind! They would neva let me speak my mind #ILLUMINATED.” He continued. “I’d destroy that muthafucka!! #BigFanOfThePit #HeAintBettaThanMe..”

Haha, he probably could now. Piper is old, he's lost his fire that he once had.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

It's not the fact that AW the individual was fired it's the significance of it, it's what it entails and confirms what the company's all about. The performers get so much stick for being uninteresting and talentless yet WWE doesn't even allow them to push the envelope, be their own individual and try to do something entertaining and noteworthy. It means we will never see another Rock/Austin sort of breakout star until this company reverts back to TV-14 which we can tell won't be the case for quite some time. It means we will still get this steady stream of lame ass performances, cheesy bullshit and PC facade year after year. You have to start questioning whether it's worth tuning into this show week in week out, I sure am.

Let's be honest the two guys in PTP are pretty shit and their matches with Primo & Epico were completely dull and boring. AW was never going to stay with that team forever, he was the only interesting thing about that team and without him Derren and Titus have a mountain to climb to get over. JTG was right, the talent ARE scared for their jobs, the environment set now is carried by ass kissing all over. Just because JTG has been a jobber doesn't mean his opinion is worthless, wrestling is fake so his win/loss record is hugely irrelevant and I find the whole "jobber who cares" argument to be utterly retarded.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Hearing about them confiscating AW signs makes my blood boil. Be A Star, what a load of fake bullshit.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Apparently he was fired over the phone. Apparently that is standard practice. Apparently, that is some old bullshit.


I got fired over the phone once and i was very pissed about it, so i understand why AW is completely pissed about the WWE's reasoning and the way he got fired.
Defend it however you want people, firing AW for the joke was bullshit.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*AW Interview*

Former WWE personality Brian Jossie (AW) spoke to Connecticut's CTPost on Monday about his departure from the company and revealed that a recent tweet about Linda McMahon is what led to him being fired. The tweet in question was:

"#AWPromotion$ says vote for Linda McMahon!!! The PTP'z support Linda and so should you! #voteordie4Linda"

AW told the CT, post, "That's how they show support for their employees who want to support Linda. They fire them. That's complete bull(expletive)."

Shortly after AW's endorsement of Linda's campaign, a WWE spokesperson sent out a statement that "WWE is a non-partisan organization. Superstars as well as employees are free to support any political party or candidate they choose."

AW said that he was punished for referencing Linda's campaign, which he didn't realize was off limits. "For some reason they don't want to associate [Linda] with anything to do with wrestling because it's in the past. Vince doesn't want any association with her campaign. They told me it's two totally different entities, which I didn't know. I thought I was doing a good thing."

His recent Kobe Bryan rape joke on Monday Night RAW might have been in bad taste, but AW says he could have said way worse and WWE's own track record of edgy content speaks for itself. "If I had made a Jerry Sandusky or a Colorado shooting joke, okay, fire me right there," Jossie said. "WWE put a convicted rapist in the Hall of Fame (referring to Mike Tyson)."

He added, "I don't hate the WWE. I love the company. But the way the politics are with her campaign, it screwed me."

lordsofpain.net


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: AW Interview*



> "If I had made a Jerry Sandusky or a Colorado shooting joke, okay, fire me right there. WWE put a convicted rapist in the Hall of Fame."


That is the fucking TRUTH.

WWE are overrun with political BS and have been ever since Vince Russo left and Triple H and Stephanie started booking things. The company has some amazingly talented people working for them in the marketing and P.R departments but the actual wrestling TV side of things is horrendously bad on so many levels, most disturbingly the human level.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

fuck wwe. when is vince growing some testicles so he can do what he wants instead of fucking up the only big pro wrestling promotion and turn it into disneyland because of that senile wife of his? if he don't when are these senile people going to die then? I mean that would be great for business no doubt atleast HHH seems to still respect the business besides feeding his giant ego.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

To everyone who is saying AW should've kept his mouth shut and been a yes man, let me ask you this:

How many of you would be willing to put up w/ Vince's BS and smile about it?

My guess is none of you.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

mrgagentleman said:


> To everyone who is saying AW should've kept his mouth shut and been a yes man, let me ask you this:
> 
> How many of you would be willing to put up w/ Vince's BS and smile about it?
> 
> My guess is none of you.




Welcome to the real world. That's how it is in every job. How many people rebel against their boss and actually gets away with it, no one. A.W was working FOR Vince Mcmahon, he was under contract meaning he has to follow the guidelines and rules that Vince's company establish. If you don't follow those rules, or is a deteriment to the company you get fired, the same as any other job. Remember without Vince Mcmahon, or a boss in the real world, the employees don't get paid. The employees will never get an upper hand of their employers


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

bigdog40 said:


> Welcome to the real world. That's how it is in every job. How many people rebel against their boss and actually gets away with it, no one. A.W was working FOR Vince Mcmahon, he was under contract meaning he has to follow the guidelines and rules that Vince's company establish. If you don't follow those rules, or is a deteriment to the company you get fired, the same as any other job. Remember without Vince Mcmahon, or a boss in the real world, the employees don't get paid. The employees will never get an upper hand of their employers


In the real word you pretty much have to lower yourself and suck dick and give up your dignity if you want to keep a job.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

He got fired for talking about Linda's campaign on Twitter. WWE apparently has a no-tollerence on that, even if it's a positive comment, as they don't want it to look like the WWE is in any way involved in her campaign.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> In the real word you pretty much have to lower yourself and suck dick and give up your dignity if you want to keep a job.




Or do your job right, that's how it works. If you do what the Stone Cold character does, you would be out of a job. Not everyone is going to like their job, or not like what the boss wants you do, but we suck it up. It's not like the company is asking people to commit murder or steal for them.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

will94 said:


> He got fired for talking about Linda's campaign on Twitter. WWE apparently has a no-tollerence on that, even if it's a positive comment, as they don't want it to look like the WWE is in any way involved in her campaign.


This is correct. It was rumored this was the case, and AW just confirmed it in an interview.



> Brian Jossie won't be stumping for Linda McMahon.
> 
> On Friday, the McMahon family-run WWE terminated its contract with Jossie, a wrestler-manager who goes by the stage name A.W.
> 
> ...


http://www.ctpost.com/local/article/Controversial-WWE-figure-Pro-Linda-Tweet-got-me-3785579.php


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: AW Interview*



sickofcena said:


> Former WWE personality Brian Jossie (AW) spoke to Connecticut's CTPost on Monday about his departure from the company and revealed that a recent tweet about Linda McMahon is what led to him being fired. The tweet in question was:
> 
> "#AWPromotion$ says vote for Linda McMahon!!! The PTP'z support Linda and so should you! #voteordie4Linda"
> 
> ...


if the wrestling has nothing to do with her campaign why the hell do they make changes to the wrestling that are obviously to help improve her image?.normaly the shit the wwe pulls doesnt really piss me off but this whole thing is a fucking joke


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I think that's absolutely INSANE. What it essentially boils down to is that Vince fired AW for supporting his wife. I'm sure there's more to the story, but I'm just saying - I totally buy it.

I understand wanting to distance Linda from the wacky world of professional wrestling, but the firing goes against everything her campaign stands for, and outside of the much more confusing world of politics, makes no sense. 

The whole incident does a great job of highlighting just how fucked up politics really are.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

I am personally happy hes gone, just because he was annoying as shit. No other reason.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

He'll be back


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

jcass10 said:


> He'll be back


If you think he has a chance of coming back you have not read his twitter. And even if he did he would get humiliated every time he appeared on TV


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> Welcome to the real world. That's how it is in every job. How many people rebel against their boss and actually gets away with it, no one. A.W was working FOR Vince Mcmahon, he was under contract meaning he has to follow the guidelines and rules that Vince's company establish. If you don't follow those rules, or is a deteriment to the company you get fired, the same as any other job. Remember without Vince Mcmahon, or a boss in the real world, the employees don't get paid. The employees will never get an upper hand of their employers


All of us have had jobs or have a job(s) that we don't like, however NO job should force you to sacrifice your dignity and integrity. Also, in your standard 9-5 job, all employees are treated equally. Not the case in WWE.

Furthermore, you can't compare being a professional wrestler to your standard 9-5, b/c they aren't one in the same. Totally different monster.

When you have one employee who is able to go to Vince and is able to voice his opinion about what they would like their character to be, and another who is not, that is not equality. 

What you are saying isn't "the real world", it's injustice, and capitalism at its finest.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> The employees will never get an upper hand of their employers



one word....union.

Unions are so ridiculously strong, it's hard for employers to get rid of union workers. Why do you think theres reports of a WWE Workers union being formed?


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

mrgagentleman said:


> All of us have had jobs or have a job(s) that we don't like, however NO job should force you to sacrifice your dignity and integrity. Also, in your standard 9-5 job, all employees are treated equally. Not the case in WWE.
> 
> Furthermore, you can't compare being a professional wrestler to your standard 9-5, b/c they aren't one in the same. Totally different monster.
> 
> ...



The wrestler's know this going in before they even signed the contract. Working for the WWE or any wrestling is a prilevge, it's not a right and the odds of actually making it big in the WWE are slim to none to even begin with. Nobody truly knows who's in the WWE for what. Also too this generation of wrestlers want everything handed to them instead of paying their dues, waiting til the name is called. Wrestlers today have it easy compared to the 70's, 80's and early 90's, it's not even a comparsion. It used to take years for wrestlers to even get on TV. They would have to work in their terriorities to get themselves out there, develop who they are so when a WWE or WCW promoted them, they would have a good idea how to use them. Now since there are no terriorites, WWE has to develop these guys on their own. Most of these green generic guys you would see on TV, they wouldn't even put them on TV and all their shows were taped. Guys like Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Dusty Rhodes, Randy Savage, etc didn't win their first world championship til they are in the early to mid 30's. Back Now you have guys winning their first world championships in their early to mid 20's.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

bigdog40 said:


> The wrestler's know this going in before they even signed the contract. Working for the WWE or any wrestling is a prilevge, it's not a right and the odds of actually making it big in the WWE are slim to none to even begin with. Nobody truly knows who's in the WWE for what. Also too this generation of wrestlers want everything handed to them instead of paying their dues, waiting til the name is called. Wrestlers today have it easy compared to the 70's, 80's and early 90's, it's not even a comparsion. It used to take years for wrestlers to even get on TV. They would have to work in their terriorities to get themselves out there, develop who they are so when a WWE or WCW promoted them, they would have a good idea how to use them. Now since there are no terriorites, WWE has to develop these guys on their own. Most of these green generic guys you would see on TV, they wouldn't even put them on TV and all their shows were taped. Guys like Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Dusty Rhodes, Randy Savage, etc didn't win their first world championship til they are in the early to mid 30's. Back Now you have guys winning their first world championships in their early to mid 20's.


Too bad the creativity isn't there anymore, nor is the ability to handle all levels of talent and make true, long-lasting stars.

Not everyone wants something just handed to them like you suggest these new guys do. They want to produce something _good_, go out there and perform like their childhood heros did. Just like what they saw on the television or live at shows when they were growing up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> The wrestler's know this going in before they even signed the contract. Working for the WWE or any wrestling is a prilevge, it's not a right *and the odds of actually making it big in the WWE are slim to none to even begin with. *


i think these guys know they wont "make it big". I honestly think that these guys are fucking pissed that theyre spending all this money to travel the country and the world over to do what they love, only to be told that there's just "no room" for them. When a company has SIX FUCKING HOURS of televised/internet streaming programming, and they just simply cant find a spot for alot of these guys, thats taking the piss.

Telling a guy "we have no room for you" on a three fucking hour show, just so they can show us 7 HHH/HBK/Lesnar recaps is a slap in the face.


----------



## Onekrazyrican (Nov 19, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i think these guys know they wont "make it big". I honestly think that these guys are fucking pissed that theyre spending all this money to travel the country and the world over to do what they love, only to be told that there's just "no room" for them. When a company has SIX FUCKING HOURS of televised/internet streaming programming, and they just simply cant find a spot for alot of these guys, thats taking the piss.
> 
> *Telling a guy "we have no room for you" on a three fucking hour show, just so they can show us 7 HHH/HBK/Lesnar recaps is a slap in the face.*


Totally agree with that. Thank God for the DVR, Raw would be unwatchable for me if i had to go throught those damn recaps every 5-10 minutes


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

-Skullbone- said:


> Too bad the creativity isn't there anymore, nor is the ability to handle all levels of talent and make true, long-lasting stars.
> 
> Not everyone wants something just handed to them like you suggest these new guys do. They want to produce something _good_, go out there and perform like their childhood heros did. Just like what they saw on the television or live at shows when they were growing up.




The creative is horrible on both the writers and to go as far as the wrestlers themselves. I remember back when guys like the Big Boss Man, the Undertaker, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat and they would catch my attention the first time they were on my TV. I remember when John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, etc debut on TV and I was like "who the fuck are these guys?" The first time these generic guys are on our TV, we are like "who are they"? Even the Rock when he debuted as Rocky Maivia was bland and green, but I remember the WWE hyping him as the future that's going to lead the company and I was like okkkaayyy. There's no larger than life stars. When you go from Hogan, Austin, Rock, Undertaker, HBK, Ultimate Warrior, I can even throw a Triple H. And you have John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Zack Ryder eww, and sadly John Cena is the biggest star of them all.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

bigdog40 said:


> The creative is horrible on both the writers and to go as far as the wrestlers themselves. I remember back when guys like the Big Boss Man, the Undertaker, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat and they would catch my attention the first time they were on my TV. I remember when John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, etc debut on TV and I was like "who the fuck are these guys?" The first time these generic guys are on our TV, we are like "who are they"? Even the Rock when he debuted as Rocky Maivia was bland and green, but I remember the WWE hyping him as the future that's going to lead the company and I was like okkkaayyy. There's no larger than life stars. When you go from Hogan, Austin, Rock, Undertaker, HBK, Ultimate Warrior, I can even throw a Triple H. And you have John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Zack Ryder eww, and sadly John Cena is the biggest star of them all.


Right, and how old were you when you first saw Hogan and them lot? How much older are you now under the era of Cena, Orton and Sheamus? 

Saying that no one can be stars because they haven't 'got it in them' is excusing the poor writing and macro-managerial direction that's undermines current talent in all areas. That's the sort of thing they'll say as a cop out for own their inability to create genuine longterm interest to _attract_ consumers. Since everything's so 'by the fly' these days all they can really hope to do is maintain the numbers instead and rely on good fortune.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

bigdog40 said:


> The wrestler's know this going in before they even signed the contract. Working for the WWE or any wrestling is a prilevge, it's not a right and the odds of actually making it big in the WWE are slim to none to even begin with.


Problem with that is WWE is entertainment and guess what, they have their own form of unions in entertainment. Sure under the line guys don't get close to what above the line people make it's the same thing, but the under the line guys are protected and are able to negotiate terms. WWE has no mechanism for this, it's a crapshoot they still use outdated "carnie" type internal rules. Once in awhile some guy with balls stands up and gets lucky or Vince likes it, 99% the other times he jobs them out and fires them. That's no way to run a modern entertainment company. It's a privilege that WWE makes a crap ton of money off the employees it thinks they can treat any way they want.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, WWE will probably make a new stable called Union(like the stable they had in the 90s) and put a bunch of random guys on it and they'll almost always lose


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Onekrazyrican said:


> Totally agree with that. Thank God for the DVR, Raw would be unwatchable for me if i had to go throught those damn recaps every 5-10 minutes


Maybe the reason why WWE is using the recaps is to make RAW into a 3-hour show without actually *trying* (midcard feuds, matches) so that they can get more commercials in than they would in a 2-hour show.  
More commercials = more revenue. Those greedy bastards... :frustrate


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

R: Rehire 
A: Abraham 
W: Washington


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

SnoopSystem said:


> Maybe the reason why WWE is using the recaps is to make RAW into a 3-hour show without actually *trying* (midcard feuds, matches) so that they can get more commercials in than they would in a 2-hour show.
> More commercials = more revenue. Those greedy bastards... :frustrate




Blame the network, not the WWE since the network has been pushing WWE to have Raw 3 hours long. It was to show more commercials, the move to 3 hrs wasn't to develop the mid-card.


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

So Vince can say the N word on national t.v. and AW says a funny joke that really was not that bad and he gets the ax? such horseshit


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince is a mean asshole.

Plain and simple.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

He's annoying as fuck. Used to like the guy but he looks like a total jackass judging from his tweets.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:bosh 

this thread's still going?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

#Mark said:


> He's annoying as fuck. Used to look like the guy but he looks like a total jackass judging from his tweets.












Yeah, AW is a total asshole.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk on the topic:

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_iz337uzs


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

1. AW's comment was hardly offensive. A lot of people probably don't even understand the reference. What he said was understated and non-specific. Guy didn't say anything about rape. He made a vague analogy that involved no profanity or further elaboration.

2. Who the fuck cares either way? I'm so sick of hearing references to Kobe's rape thing. It happened 9 years ago. How long does it take for a headline to stop being news?

3. I hope Linda McMahon loses every fucking election she's involved in from now until she drops out of politics. I do NOT CARE about the well being of her political career and I am sick of her fucking senate race being brought up as the cause for all these poor managerial decisions by WWE. Conflict of interests! Wrestling and politics... two words that shouldn't even be in the same fucking sentence together.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AW got in more trouble for mentioning Linda's campaign on his Twitter before he got fired. This wasn't just about one joke. It was a bunch of stuff.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk on the topic:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_iz337uzs


I specifically remember CM Punk talking about how much he likes fucked up humor, and saying that he'd be the only one in the comedy club laughing at jokes about 9/11.

Funny.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's starting to look like the CM in Punk's name stands for "corporate man". unk3


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn, Punk needs to STFU, even I'm getting tired of his stupid nonsense on so many people, you know there's something wrong when even his fans hate his guts.

Brings his nose into everything.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

1) He didn't bring his nose into anything. They came to him.

2) Punk's a smart man, unlike AW. He knew exactly what to say.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rated R™;11900545 said:


> Damn, Punk needs to STFU, even I'm getting tired of his stupid nonsense on so many people, you know there's something wrong when even his fans hate his guts.
> 
> Brings his nose into everything.


Chill, it's TMZ. They came to him.

"Abraham Johnson" lol.



TheCelticRebel said:


> I specifically remember CM Punk talking about how much he likes fucked up humor, and saying that he'd be the only one in the comedy club laughing at jokes about 9/11.
> 
> Funny.


Difference is AW said it on live TV.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> Damn, Punk needs to STFU, even I'm getting tired of his stupid nonsense on so many people, you know there's something wrong when even his fans hate his guts.
> 
> Brings his nose into everything.


He only brings his nose into situations with certain people.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

and that's pretty much everyone that does something wrong.

God forbid a guest forgets to flush the toilet at Punk's house, Punk is going to go off on a rant on his twitter taking multiple shots on the guest that came over to his house but was too stupid to flush.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lost some respect for punk there...he really comes off as a fucking "yes man" in that interview. You know, the same "glad handing yes man" he said vince loves to surround himself with last summer.

funny how much changes in a year.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> and that's pretty much everyone that does something wrong.
> 
> God forbid a guest forgets to flush the toilet at Punk's house, Punk is going to go off on a rant on his twitter taking multiple shots on the guest that came over to his house but was too stupid to flush.


lets not let your blind hatred for punk stand in the way here...tell us how you REALLY feel. There's disliking someone, and then there's absolutely retarded blind hatred for no apparent reason. 

Can you figure out which end of the spectrum your posting suggests you fall under?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> lets not let your blind hatred for punk stand in the way here...tell us how you REALLY feel. There's disliking someone, and then there's absolutely retarded blind hatred for no apparent reason.
> 
> Can you figure out which end of the spectrum your posting suggests you fall under?


Dude.. he's a CM Punk fan.. his avy is CM Punk. Are all Ziggler fans this dumb? Just because he won a fake baby blue briefcase doesn't mean he is Jesus or something.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> lets not let your blind hatred for punk stand in the way here...tell us how you REALLY feel. There's disliking someone, and then there's absolutely retarded blind hatred for no apparent reason.
> 
> Can you figure out which end of the spectrum your posting suggests you fall under?


So you think people have avy's of the wrestlers they hate?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Of course Punk gave his opinion, again.

The firestorm is over though, he isnt coming back.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Dude.. he's a CM Punk fan.. his avy is CM Punk. Are all Ziggler fans this dumb? Just because he won a fake baby blue briefcase doesn't mean he is Jesus or something.


That's it, I'm creaming myself every night thinking about Ziggler winning a briefcase...are all Ziggler haters as retarded as this?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DxN04Quxhw&feature=relmfu This kinda puts this whole thing into perspective imo.


----------



## TheChamp619 (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck. I liked him.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

remember CM punk is biggest white knight ever.

Any thing to do with women he backs them.Dont like him at all and hope that he gets released.


----------



## nwo-wolfpack (Apr 12, 2009)

cm punk really? the charles manson serial killer shirt wearing jealous of cena and rock midcard champion hipocrit who wishes he were cena and rock...come on. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/529764-cm-punks-charlie-manson-shirt.html


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Although I think releasing him was a bit much, he did say a rape joke on air in a time where the talent knows the wwe is pg. I think a two week suspension and losing to hornswoggle wouldve been enough.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

nwo-wolfpack said:


> cm punk really? the charles manson serial killer shirt wearing jealous of cena and rock midcard champion hipocrit who wishes he were cena and rock...come on.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/529764-cm-punks-charlie-manson-shirt.html


I find it hilarious how people are still finding a way to defend Punk for wearing a Charles Manson shirt.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What do you people expect? For Punk to bitch about WWE on an international forum? 

TMZ approached Punk and he gave a safe but honest answer. It's such a minor thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> What do you people expect? For Punk to bitch about WWE on an international forum?
> 
> TMZ approached Punk and he gave a safe but honest answer. It's such a minor thing.


I agree with this. Wish people would lay off Punk for once.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

It was weird seeing the prime time players on Raw without AW. There gonna get jobbed out for sure


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I think the PTP will be alright. They came up with the billions of dollars and big zeke ain't got no breaks, on their own.

I felt AW was overrated. Didn't do shit with that awful talk show and relied to much on racist jokes and controversial material when that's not what the product is right now. Maybe he'd be better in another era but the key to being a good on screen personality is being able to adapt with what you have.


----------



## RyanDP (Aug 17, 2012)

Whether he deserved to get fired or not I thought he was terrible. In a time when WWE barely uses managers that AW would be one just baffles me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Punk's comments were irritating. Yeah, Big Show can make more detailed rape jokes, shortly after the incident occurs, but it's okay, because he draws more? And I have to agree with AW. Calling a fan a "****", then acting holier than thou over this incident is just stupid.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

ffs! I finally caught up on Raw and noticed him gone, but I was really hoping he hadn't been released. 

Seeing this pisses me off more than anything they have done in the last few years.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

this guy still not shutup about it and he doesn't fucking get it...


> Brian Jossie, who portrayed A.W. for WWE before his contract was terminated last month, renewed his Twitter diatribes toward his former employer Sunday night after Brodus Clay’s dancer Cameron was reportedly suspended for 15 days for her Aug. 24 arrest for driving under the influence, subsequent attempt to bribe the arresting officer and then not informing organization officials of her offense. He once again accuses WWE of applying a double standard between him and other talents who made ill-advised moves.
> 
> Jossie re-tweeted messages stating, “So a dancer in the WWE gets a DUI and is suspended by the WWE for only 15 days while @BJRatedR gets fired for speaking his mind, etc. #BS” and “AW gets fired for dated joke, Cameron gets 15 days for drink driving and attempted bribery. #loljustice.”
> 
> ...


for people who work for WWE and Vince mention Linda it's fucking career suicide...really surprise if TNA pick up this guy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really interested if he has anything else to say in interviews, besides the Kobe / Linda shit. But I do agree with his recent comments.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

his recent comment nothing new which comes from the fans and he just ride along.Fans have spoken out the treatment of JR from WWE for a long time now and now AW came out talk smack as if he's right blame on WWE. that's how WWE work, they distance them self from Linda and trying to keep their image clean.


----------



## TheChamp619 (Jul 25, 2011)

To answer your question, yes. Yes I did. 

:sad:


----------

